# What's New in Kate Spade Outlets?



## tonij2000

Lots of cuties!
10/6/15 floor set


----------



## CoffeeKiss

That little dice bag is adorable!

Was expecting to see darker shades though for fall and winter.

The outlet malls are only about 35 minutes away from me... looks like I have plans this weekend.


----------



## reginaPhalange

CoffeeKiss said:


> That little dice bag is adorable!
> 
> Was expecting to see darker shades though for fall and winter.
> 
> The outlet malls are only about 35 minutes away from me... looks like I have plans this weekend.




I was hoping for some plum/bordeaux/merlot shades as well as navy and dark green too but I found some great pieces at their boutique. My outlet is less than half an hour away and since I'm off tomorrow I may need to do a trip. Will keep you ladies updated and post a reveal as I did some shopping over the weekend[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

The card wristlets...too cute! Thanks for the pix!


----------



## tonij2000

CoffeeKiss said:


> That little dice bag is adorable!
> 
> Was expecting to see darker shades though for fall and winter.
> 
> The outlet malls are only about 35 minutes away from me... looks like I have plans this weekend.



There's a beautiful merlot color but I only took pics of today's floor set.


----------



## tonij2000

BeachBagGal said:


> The card wristlets...too cute! Thanks for the pix!



Your welcome, i didnt get a pik of the back sides but the whole thing is cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonij2000 said:


> Your welcome, i didnt get a pik of the back sides but the whole thing is cute!




Did you happen to see how much they were?


----------



## tonij2000

BeachBagGal said:


> Did you happen to see how much they were?



I was too busy making sure I scored a planner, sorry.


----------



## reginaPhalange

tonij2000 said:


> I was too busy making sure I scored a planner, sorry.




Priorities! I also love the card wristlets, I'm tempted to stop by today..


----------



## tonij2000

reginaPhalange said:


> Priorities! I also love the card wristlets, I'm tempted to stop by today..



Yes, and you can take more pics!!! lol They have the cutest fobs too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonij2000 said:


> I was too busy making sure I scored a planner, sorry.


haha No prob.


----------



## reginaPhalange

tonij2000 said:


> Yes, and you can take more pics!!! lol They have the cutest fobs too!




May save the outlet trip until this weekend, I did a little damage at the boutique this past weekend and posted a reveal thread a little while ago!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Is there a Kate Spade outlet in Canada? And can you order online from one?


----------



## reginaPhalange

SakuraSakura said:


> Is there a Kate Spade outlet in Canada? And can you order online from one?




There's one in the GTA. I'm pretty sure they ship out if you call in, I've always gotten free shipping. Funnily enough I'm going to mine after work today[emoji6]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Here are some more pictures


----------



## tonij2000

reginaPhalange said:


> Here are some more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158380
> View attachment 3158381
> View attachment 3158383
> View attachment 3158384
> View attachment 3158385
> View attachment 3158386
> View attachment 3158387
> View attachment 3158388
> View attachment 3158389



Loving thise colors, thanks for the pics!


----------



## ILBagLady

This is great!! I'm going to the outlet in a couple weeks and I already see a bunch of things I want&#8230;


----------



## reginaPhalange

tonij2000 said:


> Loving thise colors, thanks for the pics!




I was surprisingly good, didn't buy a thing! Although the Plum Loden is on my mind (I already have two, great bags!) as well as the card wristlets.


----------



## Samia

Anyone seen the new Rose Gold planners in the Outlets? And any idea on prices? Are there any outlets in Minnesota? Sorry for so many question but don't live in USA and asking for a friend TIA


----------



## tonij2000

Samia said:


> Anyone seen the new Rose Gold planners in the Outlets? And any idea on prices? Are there any outlets in Minnesota? Sorry for so many question but don't live in USA and asking for a friend TIA


Outlets had them but sold out quickly. Some may still have black planners. Prices reportedly ranged from $66 to $110. There are rumors of stores restocking...


----------



## Samia

tonij2000 said:


> Outlets had them but sold out quickly. Some may still have black planners. Prices reportedly ranged from $66 to $110. There are rumors of stores restocking...




Thank you!


----------



## melburnian

Ooh lots of nice things! Just snagged myself one of the ace of hearts wristlets on the bay (no KS outlet here, sadly)


----------



## harley.quinn

Thanks for posting those pics, ladies! I don't live next to an outlet anymore (ended up moving out of state), so now I have to drive about an hour to get to one. It's nice to see these pics so I know what I'd be buying if I went there. I love the Queen of Spades wristlet!


----------



## reginaPhalange

melburnian said:


> Ooh lots of nice things! Just snagged myself one of the ace of hearts wristlets on the bay (no KS outlet here, sadly)



I wish they had more playing cards, I wanted to pick up different ones for each of my girls and I for our upcoming trip to Vegas! Don't you just love the card design on the back?



harley.quinn said:


> Thanks for posting those pics, ladies! I don't live next to an outlet anymore (ended up moving out of state), so now I have to drive about an hour to get to one. It's nice to see these pics so I know what I'd be buying if I went there. I love the Queen of Spades wristlet!



No problem! The wristlet was only $85, might go back for them as I couldn't decide which one I liked.


----------



## inch37

Love love those cards... I grabbed one from eBay


----------



## makisushi

it's been a while since I bought bags from Kate Spade especially from an outlet store. When do you think is the best time to go to catch a great deal?


----------



## reginaPhalange

makisushi said:


> it's been a while since I bought bags from Kate Spade especially from an outlet store. When do you think is the best time to go to catch a great deal?




They have a 50% off plus an additional 20% off promotion at least once a month at my local outlet. Other than that their promo is usually 40% off.


----------



## gincap

Oh my god. The plum color is so beautifull. Unfortunely KS's outlet in my country doesn't have complete item like your country. Its only have 1 outlet in my country and the another one in departement store


----------



## stormi

I bought the nylon polka dots one on the bottom shelf... Very cute!  I took a bit of time deciding as it was nylon and not leather... but I LOVE LOVE polka dots... decided to just buy it and take it home and decide there... if I didn't like or want it.. I'd just take it back!


also picked up the small polka dot make up case (not in the pic).


decided to keep both!  I love how light they nylon is!


----------



## dizzyspell

Anyone know what exactly has been recently added to the outlets? I keep seeing a couple of star-themed items, in which case I need to get over to my local outlet ASAP!


----------



## cwc3

Can anyone please kindly tell me how much is the playing card wristlet? Thanks


----------



## reginaPhalange

cwc3 said:


> Can anyone please kindly tell me how much is the playing card wristlet? Thanks




$85 but right now they're 50% off


----------



## cwc3

reginaPhalange said:


> $85 but right now they're 50% off


Thanks!


----------



## makisushi

Does anybody know if the outlets are selling a KS back pack?


----------



## reginaPhalange

makisushi said:


> Does anybody know if the outlets are selling a KS back pack?




I think there's a black nylon one, not sure of the name or price. You could always call in and ask your local outlet, the sales associates provide excellent customer service!


----------



## ilikesunshine

makisushi said:


> Does anybody know if the outlets are selling a KS back pack?



I saw one yesterday in Tinton Falls, NJ.  It was on the 50% + 20% off table.  probably the same reginap saw


----------



## lurkernomore

makisushi said:


> Does anybody know if the outlets are selling a KS back pack?



Hi - I am going tomorrow - I will let you know if I see any!


----------



## makisushi

Much appreciated everyone! Please let me know how much they are selling it for too!  Happy holloween!


----------



## lurkernomore

makisushi said:


> Does anybody know if the outlets are selling a KS back pack?



Here is a not so good spy pic I took yesterday. I believe the backpack is selling for $245.


----------



## lurkernomore

This is what I picked up yesterday. Some will be holiday gifts, some will be for me. They gave me a coupon for Veteran's Day. There is going to be an EXTRA 20% OFF sale coming up.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lurkernomore said:


> This is what I picked up yesterday. Some will be holiday gifts, some will be for me. They gave me a coupon for Veteran's Day. There is going to be an EXTRA 20% OFF sale coming up.




I have the crossbody version of the plum/bordeaux wallet, absolutely love it! I'm all the more excited to go tomorrow, the weekend madness will have died down and their 50/20 promotion will still be running.


----------



## lurkernomore

reginaPhalange said:


> I have the crossbody version of the plum/bordeaux wallet, absolutely love it! I'm all the more excited to go tomorrow, the weekend madness will have died down and their 50/20 promotion will still be running.



Have fun! My store was sold out of the playing cards wristlets, but I managed to do okay! I have an outlet 10 minutes from my house, but the nearest KS outlet is an hour away - I would love one to open by me!


----------



## reginaPhalange

lurkernomore said:


> Have fun! My store was sold out of the playing cards wristlets, but I managed to do okay! I have an outlet 10 minutes from my house, but the nearest KS outlet is an hour away - I would love one to open by me!




I liked the playing card wristlets initially but the novelty wore off so I was glad I didn't get them. I'm just looking for a couple coin purses, maybe a few wallets or wristlets and perhaps a crossbody.


----------



## lurkernomore

reginaPhalange said:


> I liked the playing card wristlets initially but the novelty wore off so I was glad I didn't get them. I'm just looking for a couple coin purses, maybe a few wallets or wristlets and perhaps a crossbody.



they had the champagne coin purses - my current obsession is the scarves!


----------



## reginaPhalange

lurkernomore said:


> they had the champagne coin purses - my current obsession is the scarves!




Funnily enough that's one of the one's I'm looking for! I think my current obsession has to be the wallets, especially the Cedar Street Lacey, which has always been one of my favourites.


----------



## dizzyspell

Went to the local outlet earlier today and picked up a few goodies! Originally, I wanted to get the Lido Avenue Len (the new "written in the stars" tote), but it was much bigger than anticipated. It was huge, actually. Ended up with:

- World Map Scarf
- Chestnut Street Champagne Wristlet
- Mavis Street Little Shiloh (Rose Gold)
- Lido Avenue Moon Clutch
- Stars Key Chain
- 2016 Planner Inserts

Honestly, I'm a little shocked I found the scarf at the outlet. It was marked down to $99 and a sign stated it was also 50% off, but my receipt says it was only $31! It is so beautiful, though. I'm also in love with the champagne wristlet. It's surprisingly roomy for a novelty item.

The Moon Clutch was my alternative choice to the Len tote, which works for me because I don't have many clutches to begin with. It's quite spacious inside, too, especially compared to my KS book clutches. I've also seen an adorable Lido Avenue crossbody online (it's round with a crescent moon), but my outlet didn't have it.

They also had more rose gold planners in stock. So if you missed out during the first batch, you might want to check your local outlet to see if they've received another shipment. I didn't get any planners - just the inserts - since I have a black one from 2014.

Lastly, my outlet had a ton of glitter items in this rose gold color, silver, and navy. It looks like last year's glitterbug, with the smaller speckles, not the newest KS glittery offerings. All clutch/wristlet-sized items and makeup bags, like mine (and another that was a bit bigger).


----------



## all7s

dizzyspell said:


> Went to the local outlet earlier today and picked up a few goodies! Originally, I wanted to get the Lido Avenue Len (the new "written in the stars" tote), but it was much bigger than anticipated. It was huge, actually. Ended up with:
> 
> - World Map Scarf
> - Chestnut Street Champagne Wristlet
> - Mavis Street Little Shiloh (Rose Gold)
> - Lido Avenue Moon Clutch
> - Stars Key Chain
> - 2016 Planner Inserts
> 
> Honestly, I'm a little shocked I found the scarf at the outlet. It was marked down to $99 and a sign stated it was also 50% off, but my receipt says it was only $31! It is so beautiful, though. I'm also in love with the champagne wristlet. It's surprisingly roomy for a novelty item.
> 
> The Moon Clutch was my alternative choice to the Len tote, which works for me because I don't have many clutches to begin with. It's quite spacious inside, too, especially compared to my KS book clutches. I've also seen an adorable Lido Avenue crossbody online (it's round with a crescent moon), but my outlet didn't have it.
> 
> They also had more rose gold planners in stock. So if you missed out during the first batch, you might want to check your local outlet to see if they've received another shipment. I didn't get any planners - just the inserts - since I have a black one from 2014.
> 
> Lastly, my outlet had a ton of glitter items in this rose gold color, silver, and navy. It looks like last year's glitterbug, with the smaller speckles, not the newest KS glittery offerings. All clutch/wristlet-sized items and makeup bags, like mine (and another that was a bit bigger).


OMG, I think I need that moon clutch in my life!!! I just love phases of the moon stuff. If you dont mind, how much was it? 

Quite a beautiful sparkly haul you got!!! Thank you so much for sharing!  I loved the glitter bug line so much last year, these Mavis Street ones look so lovely. That star keychain might be calling me too.  And what a steal on that scarf! Congrats on all your finds!



reginaPhalange said:


> Funnily enough that's one of the one's I'm looking for! I think my current obsession has to be the wallets, especially the Cedar Street Lacey, which has always been one of my favourites.



Yesssssssss!!! *high fives* I'm totally in love with the Lacey. It works so perfect for me. It has all the slots I need as a wallet and is still large enough to hold my phone and use a clutch! I had banned myself from buying more of them for awhile, but finally gave in and have picked up 3 in the last couple months. So pretty!


----------



## JacobVuitton

Does KS have small cosmetic/toiletry pouches? Or any kind of pouch? I want a smaller pouch to use in my new LV Pochette métis. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## reginaPhalange

all7s said:


> Yesssssssss!!! *high fives* I'm totally in love with the Lacey. It works so perfect for me. It has all the slots I need as a wallet and is still large enough to hold my phone and use a clutch! I had banned myself from buying more of them for awhile, but finally gave in and have picked up 3 in the last couple months. So pretty!



That's exactly how I use them, they're large enough for my phone and the zipper keeps it all compact. One of my friends was over recently and saw a small stack of them in my closet, I couldn't admit that I had more tucked away in my various handbags! I'm loving the colours Mulled Wine and Cherry Liqueur, I might get the Lacey in the former and the iPhone 6 in the latter[emoji5]&#65039; I should also add, the Darla is quite nice but probably too small for anything but a small crossbody.


JacobVuitton said:


> Does KS have small cosmetic/toiletry pouches? Or any kind of pouch? I want a smaller pouch to use in my new LV Pochette métis. Any help would be appreciated!



Yes they do, the Gia and Slim Bee should fit based on how much you intend to put in them as well as how much space you have in your PM. You could also check an outlet, the website mostly shows boutique items.


----------



## all7s

reginaPhalange said:


> That's exactly how I use them, they're large enough for my phone and the zipper keeps it all compact. One of my friends was over recently and saw a small stack of them in my closet, I couldn't admit that I had more tucked away in my various handbags! I'm loving the colours Mulled Wine and Cherry Liqueur, I might get the Lacey in the former and the iPhone 6 in the latter[emoji5]&#65039; I should also add, the Darla is quite nice but probably too small for anything but a small crossbody.
> 
> 
> Yes they do, the Gia and Slim Bee should fit based on how much you intend to put in them as well as how much space you have in your PM. You could also check an outlet, the website mostly shows boutique items.



Those are beautiful colors! Now you are tempting me since I have nothing in similar colors. i hope you are able to grab at least one of them.  I am hoping my next Lacey will be a pattern or other design. 

Heehee! That's cute your friend saw your stack! I have mine squirreled away in different drawers so my addiction isnt revealed at one time. 

I havent tried a Darla yet. Although I'm looking for a card case that holds a little more than darla and not as bulky a profile. I saw a design this fall that might have worked but I forgot the name and havent seen it again. 



JacobVuitton said:


> Does KS have small cosmetic/toiletry pouches? Or any kind of pouch? I want a smaller pouch to use in my new LV Pochette métis. Any help would be appreciated!



The gia and bee are great recommendations. Another possibility if you want something with a KS whimsical design are the coin purses.

My favorite makeup pouch is the Berrie but it might be a bit big for your needs. It is more the size of a pencil case.


----------



## reginaPhalange

all7s said:


> Those are beautiful colors! Now you are tempting me since I have nothing in similar colors. i hope you are able to grab at least one of them.  I am hoping my next Lacey will be a pattern or other design.
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee! That's cute your friend saw your stack! I have mine squirreled away in different drawers so my addiction isnt revealed at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> I havent tried a Darla yet. Although I'm looking for a card case that holds a little more than darla and not as bulky a profile. I saw a design this fall that might have worked but I forgot the name and havent seen it again.



I think I'll probably hold off until Black Friday, I don't really need another wallet but the colours are beautiful. I'm not really a cardholder kind of girl, unless its a small crossbody bag. Could it have been the Tavy that you saw? You know its bad when you know the names!


----------



## makisushi

lurkernomore said:


> This is what I picked up yesterday. Some will be holiday gifts, some will be for me. They gave me a coupon for Veteran's Day. There is going to be an EXTRA 20% OFF sale coming up.


Thanks for sharing! Lovely clutches!


----------



## makisushi

lurkernomore said:


> Here is a not so good spy pic I took yesterday. I believe the backpack is selling for $245.



Thanks so much! Black Friday is coming up so I will probably wait... thanks again!


----------



## all7s

reginaPhalange said:


> I think I'll probably hold off until Black Friday, I don't really need another wallet but the colours are beautiful. I'm not really a cardholder kind of girl, unless its a small crossbody bag. Could it have been the Tavy that you saw? You know its bad when you know the names!



It is definitely easier to justify a new wallet when it is on sale! I think only one of mine wasnt bought on sale.

Well thats the reason! I recently got a crossbody!  

No, not the Tavy. Thanks for the suggestion! What I saw was more like the Darla where the flap lifts up vertically to reveal a single compartment, but no inner zip, keyring, or id compartment. It might have been a business card holder, because it looked like it would fit a thick stack of cards. It was such a simple design I thought I could wait for a sale, but it sold out soon after I noticed it.  And of course this was before I had the crossbody and needed it.


----------



## dizzyspell

all7s said:


> OMG, I think I need that moon clutch in my life!!! I just love phases of the moon stuff. If you dont mind, how much was it?
> 
> Quite a beautiful sparkly haul you got!!! Thank you so much for sharing!  I loved the glitter bug line so much last year, these Mavis Street ones look so lovely. That star keychain might be calling me too.  And what a steal on that scarf! Congrats on all your finds!



It was $78 before taxes -- not bad at all. The front has textured glitter along with the leather patches, but the back is a smooth leather (with her logo stamped in gold foil). I've been waiting for some moon/star stuff from KS, so I'm thrilled that she finally released some!


----------



## Harper2719

dizzyspell said:


> Went to the local outlet earlier today and picked up a few goodies! Originally, I wanted to get the Lido Avenue Len (the new "written in the stars" tote), but it was much bigger than anticipated. It was huge, actually. Ended up with:
> 
> 
> 
> - World Map Scarf
> 
> - Chestnut Street Champagne Wristlet
> 
> - Mavis Street Little Shiloh (Rose Gold)
> 
> - Lido Avenue Moon Clutch
> 
> - Stars Key Chain
> 
> - 2016 Planner Inserts
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm a little shocked I found the scarf at the outlet. It was marked down to $99 and a sign stated it was also 50% off, but my receipt says it was only $31! It is so beautiful, though. I'm also in love with the champagne wristlet. It's surprisingly roomy for a novelty item.
> 
> 
> 
> The Moon Clutch was my alternative choice to the Len tote, which works for me because I don't have many clutches to begin with. It's quite spacious inside, too, especially compared to my KS book clutches. I've also seen an adorable Lido Avenue crossbody online (it's round with a crescent moon), but my outlet didn't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> They also had more rose gold planners in stock. So if you missed out during the first batch, you might want to check your local outlet to see if they've received another shipment. I didn't get any planners - just the inserts - since I have a black one from 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, my outlet had a ton of glitter items in this rose gold color, silver, and navy. It looks like last year's glitterbug, with the smaller speckles, not the newest KS glittery offerings. All clutch/wristlet-sized items and makeup bags, like mine (and another that was a bit bigger).




Great items!!!  Which outlet location did you go to?


----------



## Harper2719

Harper2719 said:


> Great items!!!  Which outlet location did you go to?




Nevermind.  I just found out that the outlets no longer ship.  I live in Pennsylvania so I am out of luck.  That just doesn't make sense.  They are losing ALOT of sales by not shipping.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Lots of metallic silver, rose golds and gold clutches, wallets and bags. Lots of the usual styles in new colours like navy blue, red and grey. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to take pictures! Also they had the champagne wristlets/coin purses and a selection of glittery items, not sure if its from a previous season or the outlet version of the glitter bug collection


----------



## moniiimeow

Has anyone seen the miles newbury lane tote recently?

I saw someone on ebay selling it in the color mulledwine and loved it, but don't know if its from this year or last.


----------



## crystalsweet

moniiimeow said:


> Has anyone seen the miles newbury lane tote recently?
> 
> I saw someone on ebay selling it in the color mulledwine and loved it, but don't know if its from this year or last.


mulled wine miles tote is from this year, current collection


----------



## moniiimeow

Thank you!!
I might take a trip to the outlet this weekend to check it out D


----------



## ArtemisM

I randomly typed in the surprise sale URL today, surprise.katespade.com, and discovered that it worked! For those who wanted the deck of cards wristlets: they are $39!


----------



## giggles016

Does anyone know if the mulled wine bags are in clearance yet? I want to get the small Loden carryall.


----------



## LilTiffany

giggles016 said:


> Does anyone know if the mulled wine bags are in clearance yet? I want to get the small Loden carryall.


 
I was at the Toronto outlet about a month ago and they had the small Loden carryall in mulled wine then - I believe it was 40% off and additional 20% off at that time (it came out to about $175 Canadian including tax). I haven't been since then though...perhaps try calling your local store.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Kelly7adria

Surprise sale going on now. I wasn't sent any notification even though I've made purchases online and in the outlet and signed up to be notified of sales. I just stumbled across a sponsored Kate Spade ad on my Facebook news feed. Aren't they supposed to email notices about these sales?


----------



## reginaPhalange

giggles016 said:


> Does anyone know if the mulled wine bags are in clearance yet? I want to get the small Loden carryall.




They're in the outlets!


LilTiffany said:


> I was at the Toronto outlet about a month ago and they had the small Loden carryall in mulled wine then - I believe it was 40% off and additional 20% off at that time (it came out to about $175 Canadian including tax). I haven't been since then though...perhaps try calling your local store.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



They've had a price increase, I bought all my Small Lodens for $110.50 plus tax, down from $325 CAD.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New bags at the outlet (found on the internet not my pictures)


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

more new bags


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love all the PINK in the new floor set.  Sorry I do not have any info. on prices.  I will be going to the outlet this weekend.


----------



## tonij2000

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love all the PINK in the new floor set.  Sorry I do not have any info. on prices.  I will be going to the outlet this weekend.



The darker pink must be the cabaret pink color that the new planners were just released in, love it!


----------



## sleepykris

Some stuff I saw today.  I love the new lavender color but it was not in any specific purse or wallet I wanted.


----------



## tonij2000

sleepykris said:


> Some stuff I saw today.  I love the new lavender color but it was not in any specific purse or wallet I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241557
> View attachment 3241558
> View attachment 3241559
> View attachment 3241560



Lovely! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## September24

DP PURSE FAN said:


> more new bags


 
what are the totes on the top shelf, first pic! I need a tote! Thanks


----------



## September24

40% off full prices bags this weekend she said!


----------



## Kelly7adria

Thanks for the pics!! That hot air balloon wristlet is adorable!!


----------



## miley38

I went this weekend and the bright pink was to die for!!! I also loved the polka dot purse and the hot air balloon wristlet. Didn't pick up anything though maybe this weekend!!!


----------



## Linds31289

What is the difference in boutique items and the outlet items? Do they have different logos? What is the difference? I am wanting a Maise handbag but have only seen them in boutiques?


----------



## BellaLuella

Thank you so much for the pics! I purchased my first is bag from Nordstrom rack last year and am in the hunt for a new one. Anyone know where I can see past collection information and the dates?


----------



## tonij2000

Linds31289 said:


> What is the difference in boutique items and the outlet items? Do they have different logos? What is the difference? I am wanting a Maise handbag but have only seen them in boutiques?



The Maise is a boutique bag; its not a made for outlet bag.


----------



## sleepykris

tonij2000 said:


> The Maise is a boutique bag; its not a made for outlet bag.




I always see the Maise marked down on the kate spade website.  Check the sale section, they have a couple colors now.


----------



## tonij2000

I bought the hot air balloon outlet scarf, it's adorbs!


----------



## sleepykris

tonij2000 said:


> I bought the hot air balloon outlet scarf, it's adorbs!




Do you a picture?  Would love to see it!


----------



## reginaPhalange

tonij2000 said:


> I bought the hot air balloon outlet scarf, it's adorbs!




My outlet had so many scarves in stock (usually they don't or maybe I just don't notice) but nothing caught my eye this time[emoji20]


----------



## altigirl88

My new wristlet from the outlet! I wish they'd had a matching bag. I love this pattern!


----------



## westexxx3

Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

altigirl88 said:


> My new wristlet from the outlet! I wish they'd had a matching bag. I love this pattern!




Cute! Cute!


----------



## reginaPhalange

altigirl88 said:


> My new wristlet from the outlet! I wish they'd had a matching bag. I love this pattern!




That's adorable! I may need to do another trip and pay a little more attention[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## altigirl88

reginaPhalange said:


> That's adorable! I may need to do another trip and pay a little more attention[emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you! I picked up this light purple keychain, as well, but I couldn't post it, earlier.


----------



## altigirl88

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Cute!



Yes, it is! Thank you.


----------



## lurkernomore

altigirl88 said:


> My new wristlet from the outlet! I wish they'd had a matching bag. I love this pattern!



love the wristlet! I am hitting the outlets next week - hope I see this!



altigirl88 said:


> Thank you! I picked up this light purple keychain, as well, but I couldn't post it, earlier.



Twins - I have it in green - I use it for my car key and it has held up well.


----------



## Runnerj33

altigirl88 said:


> My new wristlet from the outlet! I wish they'd had a matching bag. I love this pattern!


 
Super cute!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Here is my Hot Air Balloon wristlet. It's pretty cute but the zipper pocket is really stiff and narrow so it's hard to get stuff in and out. I can fit my makeup pouch, small KS wallet, and RM drawstring pouch. I can't fit my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ phone unless I remove my makeup bag.


----------



## tonij2000

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Hot Air Balloon wristlet. It's pretty cute but the zipper pocket is really stiff and narrow so it's hard to get stuff in and out. I can fit my makeup pouch, small KS wallet, and RM drawstring pouch. I can't fit my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ phone unless I remove my makeup bag.



Cuteness!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Hot Air Balloon wristlet. It's pretty cute but the zipper pocket is really stiff and narrow so it's hard to get stuff in and out. I can fit my makeup pouch, small KS wallet, and RM drawstring pouch. I can't fit my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ phone unless I remove my makeup bag.




That's so friggin CUTE and I love the pix! Are you planning on getting any of the new kite items?


----------



## anthrosphere

tonij2000 said:


> Cuteness!





BeachBagGal said:


> That's so friggin CUTE and I love the pix! Are you planning on getting any of the new kite items?



Thank you both! I'm definitely planning on getting the Kite bags. The kite clutch and the luggage crossbody are on my radar, I just I wish I could see these bags in person but my boutique and Nordstrom stores doesn't carry them. Hopefully I can make a stop at the Palo Alto KS store this weekend so I can take a peek at them. Otherwise I may order one of them online. We'll see!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you both! I'm definitely planning on getting the Kite bags. The kite clutch and the luggage crossbody are on my radar, I just I wish I could see these bags in person but my boutique and Nordstrom stores doesn't carry them. Hopefully I can make a stop at the Palo Alto KS store this weekend so I can take a peek at them. Otherwise I may order one of them online. We'll see!



Fun! Keep us posted on what you think.


----------



## sleepykris

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Hot Air Balloon wristlet. It's pretty cute but the zipper pocket is really stiff and narrow so it's hard to get stuff in and out. I can fit my makeup pouch, small KS wallet, and RM drawstring pouch. I can't fit my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ phone unless I remove my makeup bag.




Gosh, so cute!!!  I love your pictures, goes perfectly.


----------



## mrskolar09

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my Hot Air Balloon wristlet. It's pretty cute but the zipper pocket is really stiff and narrow so it's hard to get stuff in and out. I can fit my makeup pouch, small KS wallet, and RM drawstring pouch. I can't fit my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ phone unless I remove my makeup bag.




Your pics are all cute, but the second one is perfection!  Love it [emoji4]


----------



## anthrosphere

sleepykris said:


> Gosh, so cute!!!  I love your pictures, goes perfectly.





mrskolar09 said:


> Your pics are all cute, but the second one is perfection!  Love it [emoji4]



Aw, thank you so much Kris and Kolar!!


----------



## lurkernomore

Thank you to miley38 for posting the current outlet deal. I am heading there tomorrow, and will report back if I see anything good


----------



## BellaLuella

Went to the outlet today everything was 60% in store except for perfume. Also they passed out an extra 20%.will post pics of my purchases later this evening when I am home.


----------



## anthrosphere

BellaLuella said:


> Went to the outlet today everything was 60% in store except for perfume. Also they passed out an extra 20%.will post pics of my purchases later this evening when I am home.



Ugh, makes me want to return to the outlet again and get more goodies! I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Sarah03

I believe this sweet bag charm is at the outlets now. I purchased mine from eBay, but the tag is an outlet tag. The bottom of the charm says "let it go." I love it!


----------



## tonij2000

Made a visit today!


----------



## BellaLuella

Darn I did not see that charm picked these 2 up yesterday not sure what their names are or if they are exclusive


----------



## anthrosphere

tonij2000 said:


> Made a visit today!



I saw that tote and thought it was the cutest!! If I didn't already have my striped tote I probably would've picked it up.



Sarah03 said:


> I believe this sweet bag charm is at the outlets now. I purchased mine from eBay, but the tag is an outlet tag. The bottom of the charm says "let it go." I love it!
> View attachment 3264787





BellaLuella said:


> Darn I did not see that charm picked these 2 up yesterday not sure what their names are or if they are exclusive



I missed that charm, too! I need to give my store a call tomorrow and see if they have anymore in stock.

And Bella, your bags are super cute and the leather looks super soft!! Love them!! Enjoy your adorable bags.


----------



## lurkernomore

BellaLuella said:


> Darn I did not see that charm picked these 2 up yesterday not sure what their names are or if they are exclusive



nice haul! Congrats!


----------



## lurkernomore

I went today, and as posted bags were 60%+20% off - it said holiday sale - so maybe for the week?. My store did not have the adorable charm, but they did have a good selection of scarves. i was good at KS, but did some damage at Tory Burch. I took two spy pics - enjoy!






for some reason the 2nd pic won't post... will try again


----------



## lurkernomore

sorry - I can see the photo in photobucket, but it won't transfer...



http://s585.photobucket.com/user/lu...160207_102657_zps****vpuh.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## altigirl88

At my outlet, they gave me a card that gets me something off my third purchase. Have y'all seen this?


----------



## Sarah03

anthrosphere said:


> I saw that tote and thought it was the cutest!! If I didn't already have my striped tote I probably would've picked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that charm, too! I need to give my store a call tomorrow and see if they have anymore in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> And Bella, your bags are super cute and the leather looks super soft!! Love them!! Enjoy your adorable bags.




My outlet never got the fob either! They have started popping up on eBay, so I figured I'd just buy it there.


----------



## anthrosphere

Sarah03 said:


> My outlet never got the fob either! They have started popping up on eBay, so I figured I'd just buy it there.



Greedy resellers must've hogged every last stock of them and resold them on feebay. :censor::censor::censor: I even saw some for $80!! As much as I want them I will never give those losers my money. I ended up buying a hot air balloon necklace at the KS Surprise Sale and I'll see if I can turn the pendant into a charm. If you do buy one on ebay, I hope you will post pics!


----------



## miley38

I purchased the ryn purse and hot air balloon necklace this weekend!! I plan to make another trip this upcoming weekend!


----------



## anthrosphere

miley38 said:


> I purchased the ryn purse and hot air balloon necklace this weekend!! I plan to make another trip this upcoming weekend!




Can't wait to see all of your goodies! I want to make the trip to my store but the outlet is too faraway (1 hour drive) from where I live so I can't make repeated visits. I wish I could go!


----------



## miley38

I'm trying to post my picture and it wont let me


----------



## miley38

Hope it's viewable!!!


----------



## altigirl88

miley38 said:


> Hope it's viewable!!!



Cute! They will look awesome!


----------



## Ness7386

I need this bag!  Pine St Small Kori in Pillbox Red.  It's just what I've been looking for and the price is just right!

http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...WKRU3472-2_size=UNS#cgid=ks-view-all&start=35


----------



## miley38

Thanks! I love!


----------



## anthrosphere

miley38 said:


> Hope it's viewable!!!



Super cute Miley, love your goodies!! Your necklace looks so adorable! I just bought one from the Surprise Sale and I can't wait to receive it! Enjoy!


----------



## miley38

I have gotten lots of compliments on them!!! Has anymore ventured out to see if there's anything new?


----------



## altigirl88

I got these today at the outlet


----------



## tonij2000

altigirl88 said:


> I got these today at the outlet



Cuteness!


----------



## Linds31289

lurkernomore said:


> I went today, and as posted bags were 60%+20% off - it said holiday sale - so maybe for the week?. My store did not have the adorable charm, but they did have a good selection of scarves. i was good at KS, but did some damage at Tory Burch. I took two spy pics - enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason the 2nd pic won't post... will try again


Do you happen to know if the outlet has a "maise" style handbag? What is it called if so? I know they make bags just for the outlets and that they are a little different! I am wanting the normal maise cross body! Not the mini and not the maise shoulder bag!


----------



## Linds31289

tonij2000 said:


> Made a visit today!


Do you happen to know if the outlet has a "maise" style handbag? What is it called if so? I know they make bags just for the outlets and that they are a little different! I am wanting the normal maise cross body! Not the mini and not the maise shoulder bag!


----------



## Linds31289

tonij2000 said:


> The Maise is a boutique bag; its not a made for outlet bag.


Do you happen to know if the outlet has a "maise" style handbag? What is it called if so? I know they make bags just for the outlets and that they are a little different! I am wanting the normal maise cross body! Not the mini and not the maise shoulder bag!


----------



## tonij2000

Linds31289 said:


> Do you happen to know if the outlet has a "maise" style handbag? What is it called if so? I know they make bags just for the outlets and that they are a little different! I am wanting the normal maise cross body! Not the mini and not the maise shoulder bag!



The Rachelle.


----------



## phyuthwe

Linds31289 said:


> Do you happen to know if the outlet has a "maise" style handbag? What is it called if so? I know they make bags just for the outlets and that they are a little different! I am wanting the normal maise cross body! Not the mini and not the maise shoulder bag!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I got this Maise bag from outlet yesterday. It was $107. Such a great deal! [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

phyuthwe said:


> View attachment 3286905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this Maise bag from outlet yesterday. It was $107. Such a great deal! [emoji4]




That's gorgeous, what colour combo is that?


----------



## Linds31289

phyuthwe said:


> View attachment 3286905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this Maise bag from outlet yesterday. It was $107. Such a great deal! [emoji4]


OMG!! So they carry the Maise bag at outlets? Which outlet, do you mind me asking? And did they have other colors?


----------



## Linds31289

tonij2000 said:


> The Rachelle.


Oh that is similar. The lady below posted that she found a Maise at an outlet. I didn't think they sold them in outlets? Ugh I guess she got lucky!


----------



## miley38

I picked up this today!!!


----------



## phyuthwe

reginaPhalange said:


> That's gorgeous, what colour combo is that?




According to the tag, it's pebb/black.


----------



## phyuthwe

Linds31289 said:


> OMG!! So they carry the Maise bag at outlets? Which outlet, do you mind me asking? And did they have other colors?




It's Citadel Outlet, Los Angeles. I only saw this color there. I wish they have other colors though. I was surprised they have Maise bag at the outlet. [emoji33]


----------



## Linds31289

phyuthwe said:


> It's Citadel Outlet, Los Angeles. I only saw this color there. I wish they have other colors though. I was surprised they have Maise bag at the outlet. [emoji33]


Wow! Thank you for the information. I live 5 hours from a huge Kate Spade outlet. I will deff be on the look out next time I head down there! Thank you soon much! Do you happen to know when they do the extra 20% off of sale items? It seems like they do it a lot online. I am just new to Kate Spade and don't know!


----------



## reginaPhalange

phyuthwe said:


> According to the tag, it's pebb/black.




It's beautiful, I was looking at the Lacey wallet in that colour online, I may have to get my SA to do a send sale tomorrow[emoji57] I felt it'd be too similar to the Black/Dune Small Loden and Neda I bought at the end of last summer but your Maise has me thinking now..


----------



## harley.quinn

Linds31289 said:


> OMG!! So they carry the Maise bag at outlets? Which outlet, do you mind me asking? And did they have other colors?


They don't regularly carry Maise bags, unfortunately. I feel like it's more so, hit or miss. I think out of all my outlet trips over the past two years, I only stumbled upon one Maise bag (and ended up buying it). When I asked the SR rep if she had any other colors, she first told me it's kind of rare for them to get boutique items (the boutique will send it to them if it's on sale in store), and that the outlets only get very limited quantities of items. She said that the maise I bought was the only one they got. Hope that helps.


----------



## harley.quinn

phyuthwe said:


> View attachment 3286905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this Maise bag from outlet yesterday. It was $107. Such a great deal! [emoji4]


So gorgeous, and an amazing find!


----------



## Sarah03

Linds31289 said:


> OMG!! So they carry the Maise bag at outlets? Which outlet, do you mind me asking? And did they have other colors?




There are a few Maise bags in the sale section of katespade.com


----------



## phyuthwe

Linds31289 said:


> Wow! Thank you for the information. I live 5 hours from a huge Kate Spade outlet. I will deff be on the look out next time I head down there! Thank you soon much! Do you happen to know when they do the extra 20% off of sale items? It seems like they do it a lot online. I am just new to Kate Spade and don't know!




I feel like they always have 40% or 50% off handbags and sometimes take additional 20% off. You can sign up their email list when you get there so you will receive email when they have additional 20% off. This Maise bag is marked down to $269 from original price in clearance so went down to $107 with 50% and 20% off.


----------



## phyuthwe

harley.quinn said:


> So gorgeous, and an amazing find!




Thanks


----------



## phyuthwe

reginaPhalange said:


> It's beautiful, I was looking at the Lacey wallet in that colour online, I may have to get my SA to do a send sale tomorrow[emoji57] I felt it'd be too similar to the Black/Dune Small Loden and Neda I bought at the end of last summer but your Maise has me thinking now..




Aww.. not gonna be that similar I think cause dune is a bit darker compared to this pebble/black combo. &#129300; just my opinion.[emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

phyuthwe said:


> Aww.. not gonna be that similar I think cause dune is a bit darker compared to this pebble/black combo. &#129300; just my opinion.[emoji4]




I may have to pick up the black/pebble Lacey regardless, I love the colour as displayed online, hopefully its the same in-store.


----------



## Linds31289

phyuthwe said:


> I feel like they always have 40% or 50% off handbags and sometimes take additional 20% off. You can sign up their email list when you get there so you will receive email when they have additional 20% off. This Maise bag is marked down to $269 from original price in clearance so went down to $107 with 50% and 20% off.


I am sorry I mean't in the boutiques!


----------



## phyuthwe

Linds31289 said:


> I am sorry I mean't in the boutiques!




Sorry for the late reply! Yes they do have additional 25% off sale items sometimes. You can subscribe email on their website so you will get email when they do.


----------



## l4bitz

lurkernomore said:


> I went today, and as posted bags were 60%+20% off - it said holiday sale - so maybe for the week?. My store did not have the adorable charm, but they did have a good selection of scarves. i was good at KS, but did some damage at Tory Burch. I took two spy pics - enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason the 2nd pic won't post... will try again


Oh my god! I'll go crazy for those 60+20!!!!!  Even at 40!!!!!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

l4bitz said:


> Oh my god! I'll go crazy for those 60+20!!!!!  Even at 40!!!!!



60% off? what?!


----------



## travelbags

phyuthwe said:


> View attachment 3286905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this Maise bag from outlet yesterday. It was $107. Such a great deal! [emoji4]


 
SCORE!!!  Nice job!!


----------



## phyuthwe

travelbags said:


> SCORE!!!  Nice job!!




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Headed down last week and saw the new floor set but nothing caught my eye, although I did end up doing a little slg haul at Tory Burch as well as at the specialty KSNY boutique. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







ETA - the outlet also had some Hayden satchels and Harmony totes that were part of the recent sale on sale, marked down plus an additional 50/20.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

reginaPhalange said:


> Headed down last week and saw the new floor set but nothing caught my eye, although I did end up doing a little slg haul at Tory Burch as well as at the specialty KSNY boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296456
> View attachment 3296457
> View attachment 3296458
> View attachment 3296459
> 
> 
> ETA - the outlet also had some Hayden satchels and Harmony totes that were part of the recent sale on sale, marked down plus an additional 50/20.



Whats the price range of their wristlets/wallets?!


----------



## reginaPhalange

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Whats the price range of their wristlets/wallets?!



Wristlets are $95 plus 50% off
Full-size wallets range from $145-$165 plus 50% off
The iPhone wristlet pictured was $118 plus 50% off


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

reginaPhalange said:


> Wristlets are $95 plus 50% off
> Full-size wallets range from $145-$165 plus 50% off
> The iPhone wristlet pictured was $118 plus 50% off


Omg thank you! I called for the small rachelles and forgot to ask about the wristlets!

Right now our outlets are doing a 40% off + additional 20% off. That's in the 707 Area 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

reginaPhalange said:


> Wristlets are $95 plus 50% off
> Full-size wallets range from $145-$165 plus 50% off
> The iPhone wristlet pictured was $118 plus 50% off


Is there an outlet faq page here??
I need to know the style names of the items permanently and exclusively sold at the KS outlets 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## reginaPhalange

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Omg thank you! I called for the small rachelles and forgot to ask about the wristlets!
> 
> Right now our outlets are doing a 40% off + additional 20% off. That's in the 707 Area
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using PurseForum mobile app



I'm in Canada so maybe our outlets have different promotions? My local outlet is doing 50/20 but the 20 is only off handbags. With that in mind the pricing may be a little different too.



lotusflowerbaum said:


> Is there an outlet faq page here??
> I need to know the style names of the items permanently and exclusively sold at the KS outlets
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using PurseForum mobile app



Unfortunately not but that would be useful. I know their usual wallets include the Neda, Rachelle, Sandra, Cara, Stacy, Phoenix, etc. in various colours. Furthermore I know some of the bags from the outlet, all from the Newbury Lane collection (saffiano is my preference when it comes to leather) include the Sally Crossbody, the Small Loden and Loden, the Felix, the Jules Tote, the Cassie, the Briar Tote/the Cadene Tote, and the Miles Tote.


----------



## Bcabo

Are there ever any Glitter Bug items at the outlets?  Or maybe a made for outlet version?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Bcabo said:


> Are there ever any Glitter Bug items at the outlets?  Or maybe a made for outlet version?




Yes, there were quite a few during the holiday season and they could be found there up until around mid-February. They may still have some, they just weren't on display or as part of the new floor set.


----------



## Bcabo

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, there were quite a few during the holiday season and they could be found there up until around mid-February. They may still have some, they just weren't on display or as part of the new floor set.



Thank you!  And may I say, your screen name actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Bcabo said:


> Thank you!  And may I say, your screen name actually made me laugh out loud.




Not a problem! Haha I'm glad you understood the meaning behind it[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## altigirl88

Do the outlet bags have the gold-plated hardware?


----------



## shadowplay

reginaPhalange said:


> Headed down last week and saw the new floor set but nothing caught my eye, although I did end up doing a little slg haul at Tory Burch as well as at the specialty KSNY boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296456
> View attachment 3296457
> View attachment 3296458
> View attachment 3296459
> 
> 
> ETA - the outlet also had some Hayden satchels and Harmony totes that were part of the recent sale on sale, marked down plus an additional 50/20.




I love those greens! [emoji7]


----------



## crystalsweet

reginaPhalange said:


> Headed down last week and saw the new floor set but nothing caught my eye, although I did end up doing a little slg haul at Tory Burch as well as at the specialty KSNY boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296456
> View attachment 3296457
> View attachment 3296458
> View attachment 3296459
> 
> 
> ETA - the outlet also had some Hayden satchels and Harmony totes that were part of the recent sale on sale, marked down plus an additional 50/20.



Hey! Was this at the toronto premium outlets? Do you remember what colour or how much the hayden / harmony's were? Thanks!


----------



## reginaPhalange

crystalsweet said:


> Hey! Was this at the toronto premium outlets? Do you remember what colour or how much the hayden / harmony's were? Thanks!




Yes it was, they were in the Mystic Blue and Clocktower colours but unfortunately I didn't bother to get the prices. The staff are great though so I'd definitely give them a phone call and get a price if you're interested! The 50/20 promotion also applies to these bags.


----------



## crystalsweet

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes it was, they were in the Mystic Blue and Clocktower colours but unfortunately I didn't bother to get the prices. The staff are great though so I'd definitely give them a phone call and get a price if you're interested! The 50/20 promotion also applies to these bags.



Thank you for letting me know! This was last week? I actually used to work there up until a few months ago so it's a little awkward for me aha


----------



## reginaPhalange

crystalsweet said:


> Thank you for letting me know! This was last week? I actually used to work there up until a few months ago so it's a little awkward for me aha




Yes, it was recently! Aw okay that's understandable, I wouldn't go back to my previous place of employment either. Perhaps get a friend/family member to call and ask for you?


----------



## peachy_gurl

Does anyone know if the outlet does shipping?  I was on vacation in the vegas and went to the outlet and I completely forget to go back to kate spade to pick up something


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

peachy_gurl said:


> Does anyone know if the outlet does shipping?  I was on vacation in the vegas and went to the outlet and I completely forget to go back to kate spade to pick up something


They used to, stopped in late 2015 I believe


----------



## giggles016

Has anyone heard when the next 50% off and additional 20% will be on bags at the outlet? I really like one of the new styles but I am holding off on a better deal before purchasing.


----------



## reginaPhalange

giggles016 said:


> Has anyone heard when the next 50% off and additional 20% will be on bags at the outlet? I really like one of the new styles but I am holding off on a better deal before purchasing.




It's on currently in Canadian outlets.


----------



## honey52

This weekend in Ft Lauderdale, KS outlet was 40% entire purchase


----------



## cremefraiche

Bought this cutie over the weekend! It was 50/20% off at Toronto Premium Outlets.. I was on the fence about the nylon material but I couldn't get over how minimalist it looks lol. Came up to $107 after tax! Such a good price. What do you guys think?


----------



## shadowplay

cremefraiche said:


> Bought this cutie over the weekend! It was 50/20% off at Toronto Premium Outlets.. I was on the fence about the nylon material but I couldn't get over how minimalist it looks lol. Came up to $107 after tax! Such a good price. What do you guys think?




it looks beautiful! I love the minimalist style too


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

cremefraiche said:


> Bought this cutie over the weekend! It was 50/20% off at Toronto Premium Outlets.. I was on the fence about the nylon material but I couldn't get over how minimalist it looks lol. Came up to $107 after tax! Such a good price. What do you guys think?



I bought a kate nylon bag, pre-loved, and I take it out in the rain with me ALL the time. lol Nylon is good cause you don't have to baby it....ever.  congrats your new purchase!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Sorry if this has been asked before, I couldn't find it in the search option...


To distinguish between factory/outlet bags, does the "w" in front of the style # indicate factory/outlet and then "p" in front of style # means full price/boutique bags?


----------



## tonij2000

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, I couldn't find it in the search option...
> 
> 
> To distinguish between factory/outlet bags, does the "w" in front of the style # indicate factory/outlet and then "p" in front of style # means full price/boutique bags?



Yes


----------



## dizzyspell

Anyone have pics of new items at the outlets? I saw some crab accessories (a coin purse and passport holder) and was wondering if there was any other nautical-themed goodies.


----------



## reginaPhalange

dizzyspell said:


> Anyone have pics of new items at the outlets? I saw some crab accessories (a coin purse and passport holder) and was wondering if there was any other nautical-themed goodies.




There was a lot of new stock including the items you mentioned, I wasn't able to grab many pictures though


----------



## harley.quinn

How much is the lady bug bag?


----------



## Ammsan

tonij2000 said:


> Yes



Are u sure tonji. I once saw a online item having code starting with 'W'. But it was not mentioned that it was an outlet item. I called customer service and they told me it was not an Outlet bag.


----------



## Ammsan

giggles016 said:


> Has anyone heard when the next 50% off and additional 20% will be on bags at the outlet? I really like one of the new styles but I am holding off on a better deal before purchasing.




Currently going on in GA outlets. Valid till Mar 29th.
Hope this helps


----------



## September24

OMG that watermelon!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New bags


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Outlet yesterday


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Outlet


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New bags




Thanks for the pix! Fun colors! Loving the watermelon coin purse. Beach towels???? Any idea how much they are?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Outlet yesterday



Awe! the coin pouch is so cute


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks for the pix! Fun colors! Loving the watermelon coin purse. Beach towels???? Any idea how much they are?


  Hi, Sorry I did not get prices I am sure if you call the outlet they can find a price for you.  This was the new floor set yesterday.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

More new bags from my outlet visit. I love this one.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

watermelon


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Pink satchel


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

The last of the photos from my last visit.  I am totally loving all the fun summer items.  I am trying to stay away for a few months now.  Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## ILBagLady

Love the watermelon bag! So fun for summer!


----------



## Ness7386

Pics from my outlet visit on 3/29/16


----------



## miley38

Well, I ended up picking up the watermelon last weekend! In love with it!! I went today to check out their wallets and the saleslady told me the wallet I was interested in purchasing is for the new collection that comes out on Tuesday. I didn't get a picture but it was teal with a minty aqua interior. I guess I will head over next weekend to see how the collection looks.


----------



## sandlewoodshop

Hi, I am travelling to the US in Sept/Oct this year and wondered where the KS outlets are ?? Is there a listing I could find online ??


----------



## all7s

sandlewoodshop said:


> Hi, I am travelling to the US in Sept/Oct this year and wondered where the KS outlets are ?? Is there a listing I could find online ??



The outlets are listed with the retail shops by state at the kate spade website. There is a sort option to show outlets only. I hope you find one near your destination!


----------



## lurkernomore

40% off the entire store with an extra 20% off handbags (they hand you the card when you walk in) this weekend (not including clearance or new arrivals)


----------



## miley38

Has anyone ventured out to see what's new? When I went last weekend, I was told new styles were coming in this past Tuesday with aquas and minty colors. However, the weather has been horrible this weekend so I didn't get a chance to go.


----------



## luvpandas8

Went today. Everything is 50% off


----------



## miley38

Ahhhhh I love!!!


----------



## miley38

luvpandas8 said:


> Went today. Everything is 50% off
> View attachment 3336118
> View attachment 3336120



Do you know the pricing on the striped bag?


----------



## laura jay

That floral is super cute!!!


----------



## luvpandas8

miley38 said:


> Do you know the pricing on the striped bag?




Hi. Sorry. I didn't get to check the price....


----------



## miley38

luvpandas8 said:


> Hi. Sorry. I didn't get to check the price....



That's okay

Any new novelty bags?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

FYI LADIES

The outlets ship to you again!

I called to ask for an agenda and asked if I could purchase over the phone and if they could ship it to me - and they said yes!


----------



## Siren.07

Is that in the US or Canada, do you know?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Siren.07 said:


> Is that in the US or Canada, do you know?



Probably the US, they never stopped in Canada.


----------



## Siren.07

reginaPhalange said:


> Probably the US, they never stopped in Canada.



Really? I called a few different outlets within the last month and none of them would do it.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Siren.07 said:


> Really? I called a few different outlets within the last month and none of them would do it.



Which outlets did you call? There's only two in Canada that I know of.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Siren.07 said:


> Is that in the US or Canada, do you know?



Im in California. Some of them do it here. But I guess not all...


----------



## Siren.07

reginaPhalange said:


> Which outlets did you call? There's only two in Canada that I know of.



The one in Niagara Falls and one in the GTA. I thought there was one out west somewhere too, but I didn't try them.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Siren.07 said:


> The one in Niagara Falls and one in the GTA. I thought there was one out west somewhere too, but I didn't try them.



Those are the two I use and they've done it for me as well as others I know (friends/family on the west-coast as there's only two outlets in Canada). Do you have an SA at the specialty locations that could try to help?


----------



## Siren.07

That's so frustrating that they'll do it for some customers and not others!

No I don't have a SA. I found what I was looking for on Amazon anyways, so I'm good for now.


----------



## CoachCruiser

They have the most adorable "make a splash" novelty line out - cute little "beware of sharks" and I couldn't resist a pouch....wanted a boxy purse with chain but it doesn't hold enough


----------



## reginaPhalange

Siren.07 said:


> That's so frustrating that they'll do it for some customers and not others!
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't have a SA. I found what I was looking for on Amazon anyways, so I'm good for now.



It's unfair but it also depends on the SA. I work luxury retail and have for the last 3 years and can say I'm a culprit of this - if my relationship with the client is good I'll always go the extra mile. The rest of the time it depends on how busy the store is and the customer as well.


----------



## monat_haircare

Are there any Kate Spade outlets anywhere around Vancouver, BC, Canada?


----------



## reginaPhalange

monat_haircare said:


> Are there any Kate Spade outlets anywhere around Vancouver, BC, Canada?



Unfortunately not, the only two in Canada are both in Ontario (Outlet Collection @ Niagara and Toronto Premium Outlets). If you have someone near either of those locations who frequents the outlets you could see if they're willing to take pictures. I'd a friend come down in March and she bought a TON of stuff and now has me send her pictures whenever I go as most of the stores we shop at (Kate Spade, Tory Burch, and Burberry) do send sales/over the phone sales. That way she's able to describe the item, provide an item number or have some point of reference when placing these orders via telephone. Hope that helps!


----------



## reginaPhalange

KSNY Outlets
Buy 1 wallet, get 40% off
Buy 2 wallets, get 50% off
Buy 3 wallets, get 60% off
Ends 05/10/16


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone share what keychains are available in outlets?


----------



## miley38

CoachCruiser said:


> They have the most adorable "make a splash" novelty line out - cute little "beware of sharks" and I couldn't resist a pouch....wanted a boxy purse with chain but it doesn't hold enough



Any picts?


----------



## miley38

They have 50% off on handbags and jewelry this weekend at the outlet.


----------



## CoachCruiser

From the Make a Splash line - could have bought more (the box clutch with chain was adorable but didn't hold much - I'd only use it here and there), but I refrained and just got this pouch on sale.  Very cute for a shark lover


----------



## miley38

CoachCruiser said:


> From the Make a Splash line - could have bought more (the box clutch with chain was adorable but didn't hold much - I'd only use it here and there), but I refrained and just got this pouch on sale.  Very cute for a shark lover


 I wish they made a tote out of this!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> From the Make a Splash line - could have bought more (the box clutch with chain was adorable but didn't hold much - I'd only use it here and there), but I refrained and just got this pouch on sale.  Very cute for a shark lover



SO cute!


----------



## CoachCruiser

miley38 said:


> I wish they made a tote out of this!!


Actually, they DID! Call Wrentham, MA, Wrentham Premium Outlets (Kate Spade) and they should be able to (hopefully!!) hook you up -- I believe 2 styles are available -- or at least they were when I was there! Good luck and let me know how it goes!


----------



## CoachCruiser

BeachBagGal said:


> SO cute!


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Ness7386

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Outlet's are having 60% off just about everything!  
I can't wait to get there today!  And I have my PopFizzClink 30% off card to use also!  I'm so excited!  

Now if I only had a picture of what's new in the outlets!!??


----------



## Alliekatt29

Ness7386 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Outlet's are having 60% off just about everything!
> I can't wait to get there today!  And I have my PopFizzClink 30% off card to use also!  I'm so excited!
> 
> Now if I only had a picture of what's new in the outlets!!??




Awesome!  Thanks for the heads up.  I received a new arrivals email with a few bags pictured so I may check them out this weekend.  I am hoping for some mint green!!!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Just bought these today.  The wristlets were $47.60 ($119 FP) and the fob was $15.20 ($38 FP) after the 60% off.


----------



## miley38

Any new items out? I went last weekend and they still had the beach items.


----------



## Alliekatt29

miley38 said:


> Any new items out? I went last weekend and they still had the beach items.



They have a bunch of the blush (not sure of the actual name) color like the wristlet I posted above, plus a bright coral color.  They also have flamingo printed items and perforated bags in white, coral, and aqua blue.  If you are on the outlet email list, they have a picture of the perforated bags on there.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Here's a pic of the outlet email and the perforated bags (at least that's what I call them!).


----------



## bakeacookie

Do they have any airplane themed items?


----------



## Alliekatt29

bakeacookie said:


> Do they have any airplane themed items?



Not that I recall.  The only themed items I saw were the flamingo items.


----------



## bakeacookie

Alliekatt29 said:


> Not that I recall.  The only themed items I saw were the flamingo items.




thanks!


----------



## Ness7386

Here are just a few things that caught my eye tonight.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Thanks for the pics!  I really like the small Felix but in the soft rosetta/blush color.  I may go back and get it since I now have the matching wristlet.  Did you end up getting anything?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ness7386 said:


> Here are just a few things that caught my eye tonight.



I love the camera-style blue crossbody in the second picture because it doesn't have the little plate on it or the square with the spade cutout, like the majority of the outlet bags. Do you have the name of it? Someone mentioned it in a previous post but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Ness7386

reginaPhalange said:


> I love the camera-style blue crossbody in the second picture because it doesn't have the little plate on it or the square with the spade cutout, like the majority of the outlet bags. Do you have the name of it? Someone mentioned it in a previous post but I can't seem to find it.



Sorry I don't know the name. I'm sure I'll be going back on the weekend.  I'll find out for you then if you're not able to find it before me.


----------



## Ness7386

Alliekatt29 said:


> Thanks for the pics!  I really like the small Felix but in the soft rosetta/blush color.  I may go back and get it since I now have the matching wristlet.  Did you end up getting anything?



Yes, I had to get the Flamingo's, it's just too cute.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ness7386 said:


> Sorry I don't know the name. I'm sure I'll be going back on the weekend.  I'll find out for you then if you're not able to find it before me.



Thanks girl, I actually messaged a friend who used to work at Kate Spade, she said it's the Grey Street Mindy[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ness7386

reginaPhalange said:


> Thanks girl, I actually messaged a friend who used to work at Kate Spade, she said it's the Grey Street Mindy[emoji5]&#65039;


Oh good, I'm glad you found it!


----------



## Ness7386

I went back to the outlet today and they're now offering 60 + 20% off all full priced bags!


----------



## miley38

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, I had to get the Flamingo's, it's just too cute.



What was the price on the flamingo bag? Was that print only in that style?


----------



## Ness7386

miley38 said:


> What was the price on the flamingo bag? Was that print only in that style?


The Small Felix in Flamingo is $299. But I think I'm going to exchange it for the Flamingo Tote. There was also the crossbody with 2 flamingos on it.  But there were no other bags with the same print as the Felix with flamingos all over.


----------



## Ness7386

:d


----------



## miley38

Ness7386 said:


> The Small Felix in Flamingo is $299. But I think I'm going to exchange it for the Flamingo Tote. There was also the crossbody with 2 flamingos on it.  But there were no other bags with the same print as the Felix with flamingos all over.



Love love love!!! Do you know the pricing on the tote and the crossbody?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> :d




How much were the flip flops?


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> How much were the flip flops?



They're $45 but I paid $18 with the 60% off.


----------



## Ness7386

miley38 said:


> Love love love!!! Do you know the pricing on the tote and the crossbody?


I'm not exactly sure but I think the tote is $399 and I think the cross body is $328. I'm more than likely going back tomorrow. I'll make sure to check the prices.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> They're $45 but I paid $18 with the 60% off.




Oh that's a great deal for KS super cute flip flops like that!


----------



## MJDaisy

I picked this up in the outlet today. does anyone know if this is a made for factory style?


----------



## Ness7386

miley38 said:


> Love love love!!! Do you know the pricing on the tote and the crossbody?



Just left the outlet again!  The crossbody is reg $229 on sale for $73.28 and the tote is reg $379 on sale for $121.28


----------



## j4joanne

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3361768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this up in the outlet today. does anyone know if this is a made for factory style?


That's a really cute bag! What's the item number on the tag? Usually that helps to tell if it is made for factory or retail


----------



## phyuthwe

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3361768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this up in the outlet today. does anyone know if this is a made for factory style?




Such a cute bag! May I know the price? TIA [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cinnamon718

I called the Toronto outlet to see if they have those shark pouches. They do, but you need to stand in a long line to get in. She told me there's going to be long lines all weekend. That, plus the hour drive to get there just isn't worth it. Too bad, cuz it's cute. I guess they do that for crowd control but waiting in line for a store seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Wait- what?? That's too bad- I'm sorry.  Can't they do a charge send over the phone?


----------



## reginaPhalange

TOBagGirl said:


> I called the Toronto outlet to see if they have those shark pouches. They do, but you need to stand in a long line to get in. She told me there's going to be long lines all weekend. That, plus the hour drive to get there just isn't worth it. Too bad, cuz it's cute. I guess they do that for crowd control but waiting in line for a store seems ridiculous to me.



Their line ups are always ridiculous, the best thing to do is get there when the store opens, get what you need, and get out. I think it's also cus we only have 2 outlets in Canada but from what my SA told me, they're opening a 3rd next month! I'd explain your situation and get them to do a send sale or try the Niagara store for a send sale, they've never said no regardless of your relationship with the store or a specific SA.


----------



## Cinnamon718

reginaPhalange said:


> Their line ups are always ridiculous, the best thing to do is get there when the store opens, get what you need, and get out. I think it's also cus we only have 2 outlets in Canada but from what my SA told me, they're opening a 3rd next month! I'd explain your situation and get them to do a send sale or try the Niagara store for a send sale, they've never said no regardless of your relationship with the store or a specific SA.




I called the Milton one and asked if I gave my CC over the phone would they mail it to me. She said they don't do that. I was thinking to call back and ask them to hold one for me, I could pay over the phone then pick it up during the week.  But is it worth the gas & hr drive just for a pouch cuz it has a shark on it? Nah....but thanks for your suggestion. Instead I went to the Vic Secret at V.Mills which is having 40% off swim, sweats, PJ sets, and some beauty items. Got a tie die hoodie to satisfy my shopping craving.


----------



## seton

TOBagGirl said:


> I called the Milton one and asked if I gave my CC over the phone would they mail it to me. She said they don't do that. I was thinking to call back and ask them to hold one for me, I could pay over the phone then pick it up during the week.  But is it worth the gas & hr drive just for a pouch cuz it has a shark on it? Nah....but thanks for your suggestion. Instead I went to the Vic Secret at V.Mills which is having 40% off swim, sweats, PJ sets, and some beauty items. Got a tie die hoodie to satisfy my shopping craving.




I heard that the Niagara outlet will ship.


----------



## reginaPhalange

TOBagGirl said:


> I called the Milton one and asked if I gave my CC over the phone would they mail it to me. She said they don't do that. I was thinking to call back and ask them to hold one for me, I could pay over the phone then pick it up during the week.  But is it worth the gas & hr drive just for a pouch cuz it has a shark on it? Nah....but thanks for your suggestion. Instead I went to the Vic Secret at V.Mills which is having 40% off swim, sweats, PJ sets, and some beauty items. Got a tie die hoodie to satisfy my shopping craving.



Toronto Premium and Niagara always ship since they're the only Canadian outlets but it could be due to the sale, it gets overwhelming. If you're closer to Vaughan Mills you're in luck, they're getting an outlet next month!


----------



## lobeey

The wristlets are awesome !


----------



## Cinnamon718

reginaPhalange said:


> Toronto Premium and Niagara always ship since they're the only Canadian outlets but it could be due to the sale, it gets overwhelming. If you're closer to Vaughan Mills you're in luck, they're getting an outlet next month!



Well, THAT's good news.


----------



## altigirl88

I've finally got her! I've been stalking this bag for probably a couple of months and my local SA said she'd probably be on sale for Memorial Day. I picked her up at the outlet near Atlanta.


----------



## Judy1123

.  My outlet buy!!


----------



## Judy1123

. Added this tooo


----------



## BeachBagGal

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 3369466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My outlet buy!!




Loving all these flamingoes!!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Judy1123

Thank you, me too!


----------



## miley38

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 3369466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My outlet buy!!



Love it all!! Which outlet?


----------



## Judy1123

San Francisco Outlets in Livermore, Ca


----------



## Cinnamon718

Anyone know when KS will open in Vaughn Mills? I called the customer service at the mall and her answer to me was " What Kate Spade store?" [emoji849]


----------



## reginaPhalange

TOBagGirl said:


> Anyone know when KS will open in Vaughn Mills? I called the customer service at the mall and her answer to me was " What Kate Spade store?" [emoji849]



I believe it's the 15th or 30th, one of those dates is for the Sherway location, which will be specialty store, VM is going to be an outlet.


----------



## miley38

Anything new ladies since the flamingoes? I haven't been able to head out to the outlets due to the crazy rains and flooding down here.


----------



## seton

miley38 said:


> Anything new ladies since the flamingoes? I haven't been able to head out to the outlets due to the crazy rains and flooding down here.



It seems to be butterflies. Found this on FB.


----------



## miley38

seton said:


> It seems to be butterflies. Found this on FB.



Oooooo looks cute!


----------



## Alliekatt29

A couple more pics of new stuff...


----------



## mishgrish

Hii! New to the forum and loving all the photos  i'm a huge kate spade fan but living overseas makes it hard because the brand is very overpriced! I'm heading out to Vegas (yay outlets) next week and was wondering if anyone knows if there are any special offers/discounts going on? Thanks!!


----------



## altigirl88

mishgrish said:


> Hii! New to the forum and loving all the photos  i'm a huge kate spade fan but living overseas makes it hard because the brand is very overpriced! I'm heading out to Vegas (yay outlets) next week and was wondering if anyone knows if there are any special offers/discounts going on? Thanks!!



They usually have good sales around major holidays. Will you still be there around Fourth of July?


----------



## reginaPhalange

mishgrish said:


> Hii! New to the forum and loving all the photos  i'm a huge kate spade fan but living overseas makes it hard because the brand is very overpriced! I'm heading out to Vegas (yay outlets) next week and was wondering if anyone knows if there are any special offers/discounts going on? Thanks!!


They're currently doing 60% off everything at outlets plus an additional 20% off, which ends July 5, hope that helps!


----------



## mishgrish

altigirl88 said:


> They usually have good sales around major holidays. Will you still be there around Fourth of July?


Unfortunately I won't  Just a week starting tomorrow!


reginaPhalange said:


> They're currently doing 60% off everything at outlets plus an additional 20% off, which ends July 5, hope that helps!


Yes it does!!! It sounds great, thank you!


----------



## miley38

New purchases today!


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

miley38 said:


> New purchases today!



Very nice! The sunglasses are so cute


----------



## BeachBagGal

miley38 said:


> New purchases today!


Cute and I love the crab!


----------



## miley38

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Very nice! The sunglasses are so cute





BeachBagGal said:


> Cute and I love the crab!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## seton

new floor set. credit to FB.


----------



## Alliekatt29

seton said:


> View attachment 3385289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new floor set. credit to FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385283
> View attachment 3385285
> View attachment 3385284


Thanks!  Any idea when this stuff comes out?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

mishgrish said:


> Hii! New to the forum and loving all the photos  i'm a huge kate spade fan but living overseas makes it hard because the brand is very overpriced! I'm heading out to Vegas (yay outlets) next week and was wondering if anyone knows if there are any special offers/discounts going on? Thanks!!


60% off + additional  20% off but only until 7/5


----------



## CoachCruiser

seton said:


> View attachment 3385289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new floor set. credit to FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385283
> View attachment 3385285
> View attachment 3385284


Oh my gosh - I LOVE owls - that pink tote is precious!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Finally got this - my mom picked this adorable clutch up for me from the outlets a few weeks ago. I have the little pouch, too, but really loved the porthole design and snake chain on this cute clutch. Can't wait to use it!!!


----------



## Spacebabe76

reginaPhalange said:


> They're currently doing 60% off everything at outlets plus an additional 20% off, which ends July 5, hope that helps!


Hi, I land in Vegas on the 4th July & im planning on going to the north outlet on the 5th.  So does this mean I'll make it in time for the last day of the sale? Thanks


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> Finally got this - my mom picked this adorable clutch up for me from the outlets a few weeks ago. I have the little pouch, too, but really loved the porthole design and snake chain on this cute clutch. Can't wait to use it!!!
> View attachment 3385761



That's CUTE!


----------



## miley38

seton said:


> View attachment 3385289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new floor set. credit to FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385283
> View attachment 3385285
> View attachment 3385284


Any idea when available?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Thanks!  Any idea when this stuff comes out?


Usually floorsets are changed every 6 or so weeks. I haven't been to the outlet in a while so I'm not sure when their last change was. If you call and ask they can give you the date they'll receive shipment as well as when they'll do a floor change!


Spacebabe76 said:


> Hi, I land in Vegas on the 4th July & im planning on going to the north outlet on the 5th.  So does this mean I'll make it in time for the last day of the sale? Thanks


Yes, this promo ends at the end of the day on July 5th.


miley38 said:


> Any idea when available?


I'd call and ask about the next floor change or when they receive their shipment as it's pretty routine. Most likely 6 or so weeks from the last change. Hope that helps!


----------



## CoachCruiser

BeachBagGal said:


> That's CUTE!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Spacebabe76

reginaPhalange said:


> Usually floorsets are changed every 6 or so weeks. I haven't been to the outlet in a while so I'm not sure when their last change was. If you call and ask they can give you the date they'll receive shipment as well as when they'll do a floor change!
> 
> Yes, this promo ends at the end of the day on July 5th.
> 
> I'd call and ask about the next floor change or when they receive their shipment as it's pretty routine. Most likely 6 or so weeks from the last change. Hope that helps!


Thanks so much! Can't wait


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> Usually floorsets are changed every 6 or so weeks. I haven't been to the outlet in a while so I'm not sure when their last change was. If you call and ask they can give you the date they'll receive shipment as well as when they'll do a floor change!
> 
> Yes, this promo ends at the end of the day on July 5th.
> 
> I'd call and ask about the next floor change or when they receive their shipment as it's pretty routine. Most likely 6 or so weeks from the last change. Hope that helps!


Makes sense! I will contact them, looks like the butterflies might be 2 or 3 weeks new.
Is there a fb page for the outlet that you found this on? I haven't seen one just the main kate spade page.


----------



## janiesea3

Just got this today @ my Outlet in North Georgia. I've eyed this one for a while, and I only paid $99!!! They had black and a reddish/orange color.


----------



## miley38

janiesea3 said:


> Just got this today @ my Outlet in North Georgia. I've eyed this one for a while, and I only paid $99!!! They had black and a reddish/orange color.
> View attachment 3388839


I saw this and I'm still debating on getting it bc of the strap.


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> Just got this today @ my Outlet in North Georgia. I've eyed this one for a while, and I only paid $99!!! They had black and a reddish/orange color.
> View attachment 3388839


Today there is an additional 20% off clearance items. Your purse would be $79.99


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> Today there is an additional 20% off clearance items. Your purse would be $79.99



There was 60% + 20% the day I was there, too, but the girl said these were "excluded" from the sales/promo!! Hmmm...I wonder...


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> There was 60% + 20% the day I was there, too, but the girl said these were "excluded" from the sales/promo!! Hmmm...I wonder...


Yes, they are normally excluded from any promos. The lady told me it just started Sat/25 and she was unsure how long it will go on.


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, they are normally excluded from any promos. The lady told me it just started Sat/25 and she was unsure how long it will go on.



Awesome! I may have to make a return! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, they are normally excluded from any promos. The lady told me it just started Sat/25 and she was unsure how long it will go on.



Thank you sooo much for this info! I took a little drive (40 mins) and saved $21.40!! So now, I love this purse even more for $79!!! You're awesome!  [emoji4][emoji106]

(And ANY excuse to go to the outlets is good! [emoji12])


----------



## mishgrish

I was at the Vegas outlet last week and a few of the colour block items from the owls set were already there (excluded from the 60+20% promo though). The colours are lovely! 

Here's what I got last week. The blue maise was not from the outlet but it was on sale as well!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Does anyone have any information on the small backpack?


----------



## reginaPhalange

lotusflowerbaum said:


> View attachment 3393139
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any information on the small backpack?


I'd call in and ask, usually if you describe the bag they know which one you're talking about. I always send pictures to friends who are further from the outlets and when they call the SA knows which bag and is able to do a send sale.


----------



## ScottyGal

I'm very happy to find out that there is a Kate Spade outlet at Woodbury Common in NJ. I am visiting NYC next month as a change (we usually go to Orlando, FL every year) and was hoping they had a KS outlet as they do in Orlando! 
Thinking of all of the goodies is making me excited!


----------



## lilac28

Do the outlets run the 60-20 promo every month or typically on long weekends ?


----------



## nucleii

lilac28 said:


> Do the outlets run the 60-20 promo every month or typically on long weekends ?



I would like to know too please


----------



## ScottyGal

I love the pink owl bag - does anyone know how much this is? 


lotusflowerbaum said:


> View attachment 3393139
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any information on the small backpack?


----------



## miley38

_Lee said:


> I love the pink owl bag - does anyone know how much this is?


I love it too but I don't know either. I went this past weekend and they didn't have the new stuff in shock yet.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> Do the outlets run the 60-20 promo every month or typically on long weekends ?


Lately it seems like every month, but it used to be just on long weekends. 


nucleii said:


> I would like to know too please


There might be one the first weekend of August.


----------



## seton

_Lee said:


> I'm very happy to find out that there is a Kate Spade outlet at Woodbury Common in NJ. I am visiting NYC next month as a change (we usually go to Orlando, FL every year) and was hoping they had a KS outlet as they do in Orlando!
> Thinking of all of the goodies is making me excited!



It's in NY, not NJ. 50 min from NYC.


----------



## reginaPhalange

TPO had quite a few transfers from speciality, will post a picture later of what I picked up [emoji6]


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> TPO had quite a few transfers from speciality, will post a picture later of what I picked up [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411579
> View attachment 3411580



I saw that tote in the VM outlet and loved the comfy straps, too bad it doesn't have a proper closure. But the ones I saw had style # starting with "W" , was the pink one a PXRU-?


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> Lately it seems like every month, but it used to be just on long weekends.
> 
> There might be one the first weekend of August.


Thx for the intel!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Happened to buy these at the outlet a couple days ago, but didn't get them for myself:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I did however  pick up extra cardholders (same colours) for myself and earrings.


----------



## miley38

There's a 70% off deal at the outlets.


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> There's a 70% off deal at the outlets.


Are you referring to the 50+20?


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> Are you referring to the 50+20?


Yes that lol


----------



## Nhuanh9




----------



## miley38

Nhuanh9 said:


> View attachment 3418842
> View attachment 3418843
> View attachment 3418847


Ahhhhh that strawberry and the blue one in the background!!! Any close ups of that? Which outlet is this?


----------



## Nhuanh9

miley38 said:


> Ahhhhh that strawberry and the blue one in the background!!! Any close ups of that? Which outlet is this?


The strawberry is soooo cute, isn't it? I saw it in Livermore Outlet yesterday. $249 + 50% + 20%. Tax 9.5%

I have no clue about the blue one in the background. I have other pics of current items but it takes too long to load.


----------



## miley38

Nhuanh9 said:


> The strawberry is soooo cute, isn't it? I saw it in Livermore Outlet yesterday. $249 + 50% + 20%. Tax 9.5%
> 
> I have no clue about the blue one in the background. I have other pics of current items but it takes too long to load.


I went to the closest outlet to me this afternoon and no strawberry bummer. Mostly the owl purses. Will need to check out next weekend, I'm heading towards another outlet.


----------



## nucleii

reginaPhalange said:


> TPO had quite a few transfers from speciality, will post a picture later of what I picked up [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411579
> View attachment 3411580


Do you go around to check out which are from the boutiques or do you ask your SA for info?


----------



## reginaPhalange

nucleii said:


> Do you go around to check out which are from the boutiques or do you ask your SA for info?


I used to have a specific SA that would message me when they got new floorsets and transfers from specialty but she left. I have friends that work at both shopping centres where my local outlets are so they usually send me pictures if they see anything and I'll call to have it placed on hold. Other than that I might call the store once in a while to see if they've received transfers before deciding whether to make the trip.


----------



## nucleii

reginaPhalange said:


> I used to have a specific SA that would message me when they got new floorsets and transfers from specialty but she left. I have friends that work at both shopping centres where my local outlets are so they usually send me pictures if they see anything and I'll call to have it placed on hold. Other than that I might call the store once in a while to see if they've received transfers before deciding whether to make the trip.


It's nice that they would do that. I thought I would have to search through all their products to see if they have transfers lol


----------



## reginaPhalange

nucleii said:


> It's nice that they would do that. I thought I would have to search through all their products to see if they have transfers lol


They usually keep transfers in the back corner, you can also ask since it's not always on display. Surprisingly there are lots of people more interested in the outlet stock because they aren't familiar with the specialty pieces. Last time I went to see the recent transfers a couple of girls commented on how they lacked the metal plate logo, which is sad. While the outlets are profitable for the company, I feel like they cheapen the brand's overall image.


----------



## lurkernomore

Stopped by the outlet today - they had the wristlet that matches the strawberry purse - it is adorable. Most of the store was 50% + 20%, excluding new stock and clearance.


----------



## miley38

lurkernomore said:


> Stopped by the outlet today - they had the wristlet that matches the strawberry purse - it is adorable. Most of the store was 50% + 20%, excluding new stock and clearance.


Ohhhh!! 

When I went again this weekend there was the purse and coin purse of the strawberry. They also had preview of the fall collection with foxes.


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> Ohhhh!!
> 
> When I went again this weekend there was the purse and coin purse of the strawberry. They also had preview of the fall collection with foxes.


I loved the previous year's collection with the fox. I got the coin purse last year at a boutique event. I saw pieces from this year on the website, are those the items that are in the outlets?


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> I loved the previous year's collection with the fox. I got the coin purse last year at a boutique event. I saw pieces from this year on the website, are those the items that are in the outlets?





reginaPhalange said:


> I loved the previous year's collection with the fox. I got the coin purse last year at a boutique event. I saw pieces from this year on the website, are those the items that are in the outlets?


Which items on the website? I didn't see anything there. The items I saw echo last year's I believe. They had the black and red plaid print with the fox, a fox crossbody, and a blue tote with a forest and fox design. I'm not sure what last year's looked like.


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> Which items on the website? I didn't see anything there. The items I saw echo last year's I believe. They had the black and red plaid print with the fox, a fox crossbody, and a blue tote with a forest and fox design. I'm not sure what last year's looked like.


The coin purse I bought last year is this one
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
These are the items on the website, I saw the luggage tag, coin purse and keychain at the outlet today
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
They also had some transfers from specialty, including the Cape Drive Hallie below, a couple Maises and some Harmony crossbodys as well as Cape Drive wallets and card cases.


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> The coin purse I bought last year is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the items on the website, I saw the luggage tag, coin purse and keychain at the outlet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had some transfers from specialty, including the Cape Drive Hallie below, a couple Maises and some Harmony crossbodys as well as Cape Drive wallets and card cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427142


Your second attachment image is what I saw. Is there a site for the outlet items?


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> Your second attachment image is what I saw. Is there a site for the outlet items?


That screenshot is from the regular Kate Spade website which means there are probably people paying full price for those items.


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> That screenshot is from the regular Kate Spade website which means there are probably people paying full price for those items.


Ohh!
I added a picture of a bag I picked up this weekend.


----------



## houseof999

reginaPhalange said:


> That screenshot is from the regular Kate Spade website which means there are probably people paying full price for those items.


Huh I can't find any of these from the screenshot on the US website. Is this a current screen shot?


----------



## reginaPhalange

houseof999 said:


> Huh I can't find any of these from the screenshot on the US website. Is this a current screen shot?


Yes it is, I think I typed "fox" into the search bar on their website[emoji5]


----------



## houseof999

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes it is, I think I typed "fox" into the search bar on their website[emoji5]


Thanks! I couldn't find them on the mobile site. My search field didn't work on the mobile site. I had to go on my PC to find them.  I no longer see the coin purse though.


----------



## reginaPhalange

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! I couldn't find them on the mobile site. My search field didn't work on the mobile site. I had to go on my PC to find them.  I no longer see the coin purse though.


No problem! I've noticed that sometimes items like that appear and disappear on the site, it was the same with the Minnie Mouse collection. If you're looking to get the coin purse call an outlet as they have the fox collection as well as the current promo (50% off).


----------



## LVLadyLover

reginaPhalange said:


> The coin purse I bought last year is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the items on the website, I saw the luggage tag, coin purse and keychain at the outlet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had some transfers from specialty, including the Cape Drive Hallie below, a couple Maises and some Harmony crossbodys as well as Cape Drive wallets and card cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427142



Regina which outlet in Toronto was this at? The one in Milton or the new one in Vaughn Mills? I am planning to head to the Vaughn Mills outlet this Friday for my birthday and am sooooooo excited!


----------



## reginaPhalange

LVLadyLover said:


> Regina which outlet in Toronto was this at? The one in Milton or the new one in Vaughn Mills? I am planning to head to the Vaughn Mills outlet this Friday for my birthday and am sooooooo excited!


I went to TPO (in Milton) because I feel like the staff there are more knowledgable when it comes to specialty pieces. Are you looking for outlet styles or specialty?


----------



## LVLadyLover

I'm looking for either or. Nothing really in mind, just want to browse and will hopefully see something I like. I haven't been to an outlet in several months, so am excited to see what i'm going to find.


----------



## Angie0509

I would love to go to an outlet but we don't have one here in Alberta! Sighs~ I was thinking of getting a Stacy wallet but I can't justify spending $90+ for that. Is there any comparable version in outlets? Do you guys think they will ship it to me?


----------



## reginaPhalange

LVLadyLover said:


> I'm looking for either or. Nothing really in mind, just want to browse and will hopefully see something I like. I haven't been to an outlet in several months, so am excited to see what i'm going to find.


Have fun and be sure to share your purchases with us[emoji5] 


Angie0509 said:


> I would love to go to an outlet but we don't have one here in Alberta! Sighs~ I was thinking of getting a Stacy wallet but I can't justify spending $90+ for that. Is there any comparable version in outlets? Do you guys think they will ship it to me?


In my opinion I'd rather purchase the Stacy from a boutique but wait for a sale on sale or some other promotion as opposed to purchasing from outlet. I know the outlet does a version of the Stacy but I can't remember what it's called. I also know they do send sales but based on some of the posts I've read it can depend on the SA, your relation with the store, and a variety of other things. I've also had friends/family in AB receive send sales based on pictures of stock.


----------



## reginaPhalange

60% off your entire purchase at outlets, ends Monday August 8th.


----------



## crystalsweet

Hey! Would you happen to know the price at the TPO outlets you got on the Cape drive card holders / wallet / the tote that was there? Thanks!!


----------



## crystalsweet

reginaPhalange said:


> 60% off your entire purchase at outlets, ends Monday August 8th.


(sorry my past post about the prices was directed at you)


----------



## reginaPhalange

crystalsweet said:


> (sorry my past post about the prices was directed at you)


The cardholders were $49.99 and I think the totes were $368 (but they may have been further reduced). Both items had the additional running promotion on top which I think was 60% off.


----------



## Kitzka

I went with my daughter today to buy her a nice bag to bring with her to college. We end to the Woodbury Commons outlet up in New York. 

My daughter has not owned any nice leather bags (just one nylon Burberry and a few small leather goods like wristlets, and one wallet). Now that she's 18 and going off to college I decided it was time to splurge on something nicer for her. I didn't think she was ready to take the plunge into specialty or even a KS from a department store but thought that a lovely outlet item would be perfect. 

We were thrilled that today the Woodbury outlet was running a 60/20. They said it was the "last day" but I'm sure they meant for the month. It was such a joy seeing my daughter really take in everything they had in the store. Examine pieces, ask my opinion on leathers, shapes, handles etc. she guided the whole process and came home with a small elodie in hunter green (I love the quality of that smooth leather), a lavender carsden and a neda wallet in royal blue. 

All of her items are made for the outlet and that's fine by me. If she can take care of these then I will happily indulge her upon college graduation on a boutique item. 

If anyone has questions about what was at the outlets let me know. I didn't snap any pics but I will report what I can from memory. And here is what my daughter picked up. Minus the wallet which is in per possession.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kitzka said:


> I went with my daughter today to buy her a nice bag to bring with her to college. We end to the Woodbury Commons outlet up in New York.
> 
> My daughter has not owned any nice leather bags (just one nylon Burberry and a few small leather goods like wristlets, and one wallet). Now that she's 18 and going off to college I decided it was time to splurge on something nicer for her. I didn't think she was ready to take the plunge into specialty or even a KS from a department store but thought that a lovely outlet item would be perfect.
> 
> We were thrilled that today the Woodbury outlet was running a 60/20. They said it was the "last day" but I'm sure they meant for the month. It was such a joy seeing my daughter really take in everything they had in the store. Examine pieces, ask my opinion on leathers, shapes, handles etc. she guided the whole process and came home with a small elodie in hunter green (I love the quality of that smooth leather), a lavender carsden and a neda wallet in royal blue.
> 
> All of her items are made for the outlet and that's fine by me. If she can take care of these then I will happily indulge her upon college graduation on a boutique item.
> 
> If anyone has questions about what was at the outlets let me know. I didn't snap any pics but I will report what I can from memory. And here is what my daughter picked up. Minus the wallet which is in per possession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441659
> View attachment 3441660



I love the colour of the bag! It's amazing, like British Racing Green :?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Niagara had the Maise, crossbody Hayden, and the Candace satchel. Not sure about which colours but you could call and ask. I believe they're marked down approximately 40% to 60% with an additional 20% off.


----------



## kaitekins

reginaPhalange said:


> Niagara had the Maise, crossbody Hayden, and the Candace satchel. Not sure about which colours but you could call and ask. I believe they're marked down approximately 40% to 60% with an additional 20% off.


USA  or canada?

Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## reginaPhalange

kaitekins said:


> USA  or canada?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


Canada


----------



## kaitekins

reginaPhalange said:


> Canada


Okay, thanks

Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## halobear

Got a bunch of these bracelets today. (Christmas gifts for my kids' teachers - and yes I am Christmas shopping already)



There was also a pale pink convertible crossbody similar to the Penelope (front flap only goes about halfway down) but didn't end up buying it because it was the floor model. I asked the SA if they had another one in the back. She asked the manager and I heard the manager tell her to just tell me that it's the last one. Normally I don't have an issue buying the floor model but the way the manager spoke to the SA made me think that they did have more in the back and she just didn't want to bother getting one. I also didn't like her attitude when she saw I was inspecting the bag. She kept saying that it's new and they just put it out last night and made it seem like I was being difficult. Well, there was no tag on the bag and I found a scratch where the leather had actually come off. 

Sorry for the long post - end rant.


----------



## miley38

halobear said:


> Got a bunch of these bracelets today. (Christmas gifts for my kids' teachers - and yes I am Christmas shopping already)
> View attachment 3447561
> 
> 
> There was also a pale pink convertible crossbody similar to the Penelope (front flap only goes about halfway down) but didn't end up buying it because it was the floor model. I asked the SA if they had another one in the back. She asked the manager and I heard the manager tell her to just tell me that it's the last one. Normally I don't have an issue buying the floor model but the way the manager spoke to the SA made me think that they did have more in the back and she just didn't want to bother getting one. I also didn't like her attitude when she saw I was inspecting the bag. She kept saying that it's new and they just put it out last night and made it seem like I was being difficult. Well, there was no tag on the bag and I found a scratch where the leather had actually come off.
> 
> Sorry for the long post - end rant.


Which one is the Penelope?


----------



## halobear

miley38 said:


> Which one is the Penelope?



This is the Penelope 



The one I saw had 2 straps - one crossbody and one shorter one for carrying over the arm. The front flap was also shorter - only went about halfway down. It didn't have a tag so I don't know what it's called.


----------



## azsun

I was at the Charlotte outlet on Sunday...they had just set up a fall display with the foxes!  Everything was 60% off for the Labor Day sale.


----------



## Purselvr75

Just an FYI for anybody going to the Vegas outlets. I had better luck at the South Premium outlet than the north. Felt like the selection was better even though the store is smaller. Ended up with a purse, bracelet and earrings for $160. What a deal!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Outlets are currently doing 60/20, ends 09/06/16


----------



## areyoulistening

I hope this is the right place to post, but are they still making the small Quinns? I saw a picture and fell in love. I want black for sure. I'm pretty sure this is an outlet bag, right?


----------



## reginaPhalange

areyoulistening said:


> I hope this is the right place to post, but are they still making the small Quinns? I saw a picture and fell in love. I want black for sure. I'm pretty sure this is an outlet bag, right?


I believe so, but the colour variations change based on season/floorset. You could call your local outlet to see what colours are currently available[emoji5]


----------



## areyoulistening

reginaPhalange said:


> I believe so, but the colour variations change based on season/floorset. You could call your local outlet to see what colours are currently available[emoji5]


Thank you! I'm going to do that. My nearest outlet is about 2 hours away and I am going to make the trip tomorrow.


----------



## onagaz

so I'll be traveling this weekend and won't have time to go to the outlet  anyone know if they usually do the 60/20 promotion again during the Columbus Day weekend sale?


----------



## Alliekatt29

Just bought the Laurel Way Lilah at the outlets last week. It holds a lot - my iPad, wallet, 3 wristlets, keys, sunglasses and phone.


----------



## Rocksyram

Alliekatt29 said:


> View attachment 3460226
> 
> Just bought the Laurel Way Lilah at the outlets last week. It holds a lot - my iPad, wallet, 3 wristlets, keys, sunglasses and phone.



I saw this at my outlet last week for $99! I was so tempted but needed a tote. How do you like it so far? How's the leather holding up? Does it scratch easily? Sorry for so many questions! It's beautiful!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Rocksyram said:


> I saw this at my outlet last week for $99! I was so tempted but needed a tote. How do you like it so far? How's the leather holding up? Does it scratch easily? Sorry for so many questions! It's beautiful!



Thanks!  This one is different than the one they had for $99, but they are similar.  This one is the cross hatched leather whereas the other was smooth.  I didn't like the smooth one because it seemed like it would scratch and they did not have any linings.  This one seems really sturdy, just like the FP Cedar Street line.  The reg price was $359 but they had the 60 + 20 (and I used the pop fizz clink card), so it was just over $100.  They also had it in a deep red color and it also comes in black but they didn't have the black one in stock.


----------



## miley38

Anything new ladies?


----------



## reginaPhalange

^ They're running the 60% off plus an additional 20% off promotion this weekend. I don't really go for the outlet items but I did happen to see these


----------



## jchristensen09

My recent outlet purchases from the past 60% off with the extra 20% sales. 
I saw the fox bag charm back in July, and I could barely wait for it to get discounted. I absolutely love it. The bag is a laurel way myra in traincared, and I also got a rose gold holly. 












Here is a look at the Rose Gold with flash

I generally prefer to buy non-outlet bags, but I really enjoy the styles kate spade produces for the outlet. I really like carrying small cross body bags, and I feel like there are so many great options with their outlet.


----------



## seton

miley38 said:


> Anything new ladies?



I saw on my FB feed that it's Penguins.


----------



## reginaPhalange

seton said:


> I saw on my FB feed that it's Penguins.


That would be cute, for specialty or outlet? I saw a couple penguin themed jewellery pieces on the website but I think they may have been for specialty.


----------



## bakeacookie

Ahhh penguins?! [emoji7]


----------



## jchristensen09

reginaPhalange said:


> That would be cute, for specialty or outlet? I saw a couple penguin themed jewellery pieces on the website but I think they may have been for specialty.



There were some penguin themed bags, charms, and other goodies at the Outlet.


----------



## reginaPhalange

jchristensen09 said:


> There were some penguin themed bags, charms, and other goodies at the Outlet.


I'll have to check that out closer to Christmas, I have a few people on my list who adore penguins!


----------



## miley38

seton said:


> I saw on my FB feed that it's Penguins.


Any particular place on th? I'm curious to see it my outlet is farther out.


----------



## seton

miley38 said:


> Any particular place on th? I'm curious to see it my outlet is farther out.



huh?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Does anyone have pictures of the new penguin themed collection?


----------



## miley38

seton said:


> huh?


Autocorrect messed up my question. I was asking if there was a particular place or page on fb showing the collection?


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the new penguin themed collection?


I'm very curious about it too. Hopefully someone shares.


----------



## seton

There are about a billion KS groups on FB and almost all of them will hook u up with outlet pix if u asked. I'll just post these 2 that i have on my puter. Penguins and Cupcakes.


----------



## reginaPhalange

seton said:


> There are about a billion KS groups on FB and almost all of them will hook u up with outlet pix if u asked. I'll just post these 2 that i have on my puter. Penguins and Cupcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494317
> View attachment 3494318


I've seen the cupcake collection but not the penguins or maybe I didn't pay much attention. I wonder if there's a matching coin purse, hang tag or anything else.


----------



## seton

There is a whole set. The key fob penguin is not as cute as that wallet IMO.


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> I've seen the cupcake collection but not the penguins or maybe I didn't pay much attention. I wonder if there's a matching coin purse, hang tag or anything else.


Is the cupcake collection still available?


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> Is the cupcake collection still available?



Yes it is[emoji5] I feel like outlet collections last longer in store


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes it is[emoji5] I feel like outlet collections last longer in store


 Thanks!


----------



## Alegra

miley38 said:


> Is the cupcake collection still available?


i saw cupcake collection pieces in St. Augustine outlet today


----------



## reginaPhalange

Received this in my email today


----------



## miley38

I was able to pick up the cupcake necklace and earrings. Also the bag! Gonna sport it Sunday!


----------



## BellaLuella

What Facebook groups post the latest items from outlets?


----------



## Alegra

i just picked up these two beauties at the St Augustine outlet..so in love!!





im also having a Kate Spade Haven Lane giveaway on my YT channel, its another bag I purchased at the outlet. you can see it here


----------



## bakeacookie

By any chance is there a penguin iPhone 6 case?


----------



## Alegra

bakeacookie said:


> By any chance is there a penguin iPhone 6 case?


im not sure if there's an iPhone case but they had a huge penguin selection at the orlando outlet


----------



## reginaPhalange

bakeacookie said:


> By any chance is there a penguin iPhone 6 case?


Your best bet would be to call and ask - it's gonna be quite busy this weekend since they're doing 70% off though


----------



## bakeacookie

Thanks!


----------



## miley38

Anything new y'all purchased at outlet and boutiques?


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> Anything new y'all purchased at outlet and boutiques?


Yes, will post pictures tomorrow! I made a couple purchases at the boutique for myself and found some items at outlet for stocking stuffers/secret santa gifts[emoji5] How about yourself?


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, will post pictures tomorrow! I made a couple purchases at the boutique for myself and found some items at outlet for stocking stuffers/secret santa gifts[emoji5] How about yourself?



Not since the cupcake purchased. I'm planning to head out soon to get gifts. I'm not a big online shopper so hoping to visit the store's soon.


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> Not since the cupcake purchased. I'm planning to head out soon to get gifts. I'm not a big online shopper so hoping to visit the store's soon.


Same, I don't really ever shop online at Kate Spade since the conversion from USD to CAD ends up being much more expensive.


----------



## reginaPhalange

JessicaDrow said:


> I have asked support for conversion, and they made an exception for me, yay


That's awesome, I usually just order through my SA but I also like to see the product before ordering and than having to return it


----------



## elation

I went yesterday to Toronto Premium Outlets in Halton Hills and they were running a 70% off jewelry, bags that weren't new arrivals, and some other small accessories. Everything else was 60% off. Great if you like anything that's there! Got some $10 earrings, necklace, and small card holder.


----------



## jcnc

Love the plaid bag


Alegra said:


> i just picked up these two beauties at the St Augustine outlet..so in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im also having a Kate Spade Haven Lane giveaway on my YT channel, its another bag I purchased at the outlet. you can see it here


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Last month, I picked this key card holder for $20ish with 6 card slots. There's other colors like hot pink. I saw pom pom keychain in pink and black, which was a trend to hang on bag for $16. Saw pink with big glitter dots in bag and wallet form,  agenda planners for $60ish, penquin- winter theme animal printshops in bag- accessories, iPhone cases and does not fit galaxy phones  ( it was worth the try) , nice long crystal chain necklaces. Etc.


----------



## sleepykris

girlsweetyyy said:


> Last month, I picked this key card holder for $20ish with 6 card slots. There's other colors like hot pink. I saw pom pom keychain in pink and black, which was a trend to hang on bag for $16. Saw pink with big glitter dots in bag and wallet form,  agenda planners for $60ish, penquin- winter theme animal printshops in bag- accessories, iPhone cases and does not fit galaxy phones  ( it was worth the try) , nice long crystal chain necklaces. Etc.


Very cute, reminds me of coach's skinny minny.  I have to remind myself to stop by the outlets sometime


----------



## reginaPhalange

I was passing by the VM outlet and saw at least 20 Cedar Street Medium Harmony totes in Black. They were tagged at $299, with 60% off plus an additional 20% off. Definitely an amazing price seeing as that's how much the outlet version (the Newbury Lane Jules) runs for however I'm disappointed that the Cedar Street line has been discontinued.


----------



## sleepykris

reginaPhalange said:


> I was passing by the VM outlet and saw at least 20 Cedar Street Medium Harmony totes in Black. They were tagged at $299, with 60% off plus an additional 20% off. Definitely an amazing price seeing as that's how much the outlet version (the Newbury Lane Jules) runs for however I'm disappointed that the Cedar Street line has been discontinued.


Did you notice anything new for the daycation line?  I'm obsessed lately with their coated canvas stuff


----------



## reginaPhalange

sleepykris said:


> Did you notice anything new for the daycation line?  I'm obsessed lately with their coated canvas stuff


I didn't really pay much attention to the outlet collections but there was a whale collection (not sure if that's the most current one) as well as their usual styles


----------



## sleepykris

reginaPhalange said:


> I didn't really pay much attention to the outlet collections but there was a whale collection (not sure if that's the most current one) as well as their usual styles


Thank you, that's what I saw at the vegas outlet.  Wondering if there's anything else.


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> I was passing by the VM outlet and saw at least 20 Cedar Street Medium Harmony totes in Black. They were tagged at $299, with 60% off plus an additional 20% off. Definitely an amazing price seeing as that's how much the outlet version (the Newbury Lane Jules) runs for however I'm disappointed that the Cedar Street line has been discontinued.



Thx for posting! I had a chance to go by VM today and there were 3 left. 1 came home with me, $108 with taxes in. Amazing price . Promo is still 60/20


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> Thx for posting! I had a chance to go by VM today and there were 3 left. 1 came home with me, $108 with taxes in. Amazing price . Promo is still 60/20


You're welcome! I wish they had other colours though, I can't believe the Cedar Street collection has been discontinued. Also, I feel like TPO gets more specialty transfers, so I may stop by there sometime this week.


----------



## miley38

What's new at the outlets? I haven't been in weeks lol


----------



## LVlover13

girlsweetyyy said:


> Last month, I picked this key card holder for $20ish with 6 card slots. There's other colors like hot pink. I saw pom pom keychain in pink and black, which was a trend to hang on bag for $16. Saw pink with big glitter dots in bag and wallet form,  agenda planners for $60ish, penquin- winter theme animal printshops in bag- accessories, iPhone cases and does not fit galaxy phones  ( it was worth the try) , nice long crystal chain necklaces. Etc.



Do you have the specific name of this item? I've been looking for something like this to hold cash and cards. Thanks!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

LVlover13 said:


> Do you have the specific name of this item? I've been looking for something like this to hold cash and cards. Thanks!


 Item name is *KATE SPADE BITSY ARBOUR HILL SMALL WALLET*
Item number is rn 0102760/ ca57710!! Ebay has some!


----------



## lilac28

reginaPhalange said:


> You're welcome! I wish they had other colours though, I can't believe the Cedar Street collection has been discontinued. Also, I feel like TPO gets more specialty transfers, so I may stop by there sometime this week.



I know what you mean, black is a staple colour but it'd be nice to see pink or cliff gray. Let us know if you see the Harmony in other colours at TPO.
I was at VM again tonight and they got new boutique deletes in! Cedar Street Maci in black quilted leather, $499.99, Cedar Street Jensen in mahogany, one Mega Margot in black and white plaid and some of those pretty structured glittery black satchels. The promo was only 60% off the FP deletes. It seems that on Fridays and weekends of a non-holiday, they don't offer the extra 20% off.

Loved the Maci but I have the quilted leather in the Margot and the horizontal "wrinkling" kind of bugs me. I did pick up the only Orchard Street Mena in black, $244 taxes in. Now I have to decide between that and the Harmony.


----------



## LVlover13

girlsweetyyy said:


> Item name is *KATE SPADE BITSY ARBOUR HILL SMALL WALLET*
> Item number is rn 0102760/ ca57710!! Ebay has some!



Thanks so much! [emoji813]️


----------



## mohnisingh

Kate spade outlet doesn't promote this but if you have a student i.d you get an additional 15% off


----------



## reginaPhalange

mohnisingh said:


> Kate spade outlet doesn't promote this but if you have a student i.d you get an additional 15% off


The same goes for their specialty stores, but it's not combinable with other discounts


----------



## mohnisingh

In the outlets you can use it with the discounts available. For example if they have the promotion of 60% off plus an additional 20% off, I've been able to use my student i.d to get an additional 15% off. Also works with military i.ds


----------



## laurittzz

Has anyone been there recently? I am looking for a handbag in a blush pink color. wondering if they have any in that color being that it's almost spring.


----------



## lurkernomore

I am going to the Wrentham store on Thursday, and I will post if I see anything fun I am looking for wedding gifts - hoping to find anything "Mrs."...


----------



## reginaPhalange

lurkernomore said:


> I am going to the Wrentham store on Thursday, and I will post if I see anything fun I am looking for wedding gifts - hoping to find anything "Mrs."...


There bridal collection is limited to their specialty stores, and even than not all specialty boutiques carry that line


----------



## lurkernomore

reginaPhalange said:


> There bridal collection is limited to their specialty stores, and even than not all specialty boutiques carry that line


oh, thanks! I was hoping to find some of the jewelry or the coffee cup. I might go ahead and order some gifts online then
Thanks again


----------



## reginaPhalange

lurkernomore said:


> oh, thanks! I was hoping to find some of the jewelry or the coffee cup. I might go ahead and order some gifts online then
> Thanks again


No problem! If you can, try going in-store tomorrow - they're doing 25% off everything. Check this thread for more details: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nal-codes-sales-no-questions-comments.662570/


----------



## lurkernomore

reginaPhalange said:


> No problem! If you can, try going in-store tomorrow - they're doing 25% off everything. Check this thread for more details: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nal-codes-sales-no-questions-comments.662570/


You rock - thanks again!
I went to the outlet today. Bees, daisy, and ice cream themes. They have a pretty striped line in the store in all different styles for spring. Prices were all over the place, some bags were 50% off, some 50 % off plus an extra 20%. As always, the staff was friendly and helpful. I left empty handed, but did some damage at Tory Burch


----------



## seton




----------



## Luciela

@seton Oh, those bows look so adorable! How dainty! 

I'm with @laurittzz though. Have they introduced any blush, yellow, or mint at the outlets yet?


----------



## BeachBagGal

seton said:


>



Those bags with the whales on them are cute! The blue is pretty, almost looks like periwinkle from the pix.


----------



## miley38

Anybody have pictures of the bee and daisy outlet items?


----------



## seton

Discount is 60 plus 25 off


----------



## Luciela

seton said:


> Discount is 60 plus 25 off



Nice! How long do these sales usually last? I might have to drop by and check it out!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Luciela said:


> Nice! How long do these sales usually last? I might have to drop by and check it out!


Anywhere from 3 to 7 days, it usually says in the email. I'd try calling your local outlet so they can give you the specifics. I think outlet sales are typically from a Thursday to a Monday though, hope that helps!


----------



## seton

BeachBagGal said:


> Those bags with the whales on them are cute! The blue is pretty, almost looks like periwinkle from the pix.


It's indeed a periwinkle blue. I got the gia.

Also new at the outlet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

seton said:


> It's indeed a periwinkle blue. I got the gia.
> 
> Also new at the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 3637068
> View attachment 3637070
> View attachment 3637071



Turtles are too cute!


----------



## jenjen1964

Love that blue bag on the right!  Can anyone ID for me please??


----------



## reginaPhalange

75% off clearance items at outlets, ends tomorrow


----------



## RKM85

My first Kate Spade purchase from the Toronto Premuim Outlets!


----------



## miley38

Are the whale items and periwinkle still available? Anything new?


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> Are the whale items and periwinkle still available? Anything new?


I think so, along with a bumble bee/honeybee collection and the popsicle/ice treats collection. I went a couple days ago and they had some specialty transfers including a Medium Cedar Street Harmony, a couple Orchard Street Wallets and I think the Hemsley, as well as some items from the Miss Piggy collection.


----------



## Harper2719

reginaPhalange said:


> I think so, along with a bumble bee/honeybee collection and the popsicle/ice treats collection. I went a couple days ago and they had some specialty transfers including a Medium Cedar Street Harmony, a couple Orchard Street Wallets and I think the Hemsley, as well as some items from the Miss Piggy collection.



Hi - do you happen to remember seeing any baby bags?  And if so what colors, patterns?   Do you know what the current sale is?  Thanks!!!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

At the outlets. 50% with additional 30% off


----------



## reginaPhalange

Harper2719 said:


> Hi - do you happen to remember seeing any baby bags?  And if so what colors, patterns?   Do you know what the current sale is?  Thanks!!!


Sorry I completely forgot to reply - unfortunately I don't remember but you could always call your local outlet and ask about specific bags.


----------



## Harper2719

reginaPhalange said:


> Sorry I completely forgot to reply - unfortunately I don't remember but you could always call your local outlet and ask about specific bags.



Good idea- thanks!


----------



## feudingfaeries

Has anyone seen the dinosaur collection at the outlets?


----------



## Hatfield1313

feudingfaeries said:


> Has anyone seen the dinosaur collection at the outlets?



I just went today but the only item I saw from that collection was a necklace. Maybe more is coming?


----------



## mishgrish

Hi! I'm heading out to Vegas next week and plan on visiting the North Premium Outlet KS. Does anyone have any photos of the current floor set? Thanks in advance!


----------



## feudingfaeries

Hatfield1313 said:


> I just went today but the only item I saw from that collection was a necklace. Maybe more is coming?


Hopefully! I really want a bag


----------



## katev

I picked up this lovely Kate Spade Gold, Teal Enamel, and Crystal Seahorse Fob at the Nordstrom Rack today for $23 (retail = $68).


----------



## coolkal

mishgrish said:


> Hi! I'm heading out to Vegas next week and plan on visiting the North Premium Outlet KS. Does anyone have any photos of the current floor set? Thanks in advance!


I went to the North Premium Outlets in Las Vegas last Wednesday. I don't have a picture, but if you are looking for something in particular, I'm happy to let you know if I remember seeing it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I picked up this lovely Kate Spade Gold, Teal Enamel, and Crystal Seahorse Fob at the Nordstrom Rack today for $23 (retail = $68).



So cute! I have the earrings that match. [emoji3]


----------



## mishgrish

coolkal said:


> I went to the North Premium Outlets in Las Vegas last Wednesday. I don't have a picture, but if you are looking for something in particular, I'm happy to let you know if I remember seeing it.



Thanks!!  I'm not looking for anything in particular (unless there are bunnies involved and I don't think KS has any at their outlets!), just wondering what the colour scheme and novelty pieces were as of now!


----------



## Kalispell

Any pics of the pineapple collection and other novelty items?


----------



## sbee815

Kalispell said:


> Any pics of the pineapple collection and other novelty items?


I purchased the Pineapple coin purse, pineapple keychain, and parrot coin purse, but am hiding my recent purchases at a friend's house until I can sneak them home without my husband noticing. Everything was 70% off, so the coin purses were about $30 each marked down from $99.99.


----------



## sbee815

The damage from three trips to two KS outlets over Fourth of July extended weekend.


----------



## houseof999

sbee815 said:


> The damage from three trips to two KS outlets over Fourth of July extended weekend.


Love the pineapple goodies!


----------



## lovingmybags

sbee815 said:


> The damage from three trips to two KS outlets over Fourth of July extended weekend.



Great damages!  lol.  Love the pineapples and the parrot!  Cute choices.


----------



## fdemolinari

Does anyone have current pictures from KS at the Premium Outlets in Orlando? Do you guys think I can find Cameron Street Marybeth in outlet stores? Thank you


----------



## Alliekatt29

Just got an email with this bag and it's super cute.  If anyone sees this please share the size and price.  Thanks!


----------



## j4joanne

Alliekatt29 said:


> Just got an email with this bag and it's super cute.  If anyone sees this please share the size and price.  Thanks!



I went to my outlet today (Vancouver, BC) and they told me that bag in the promo email was already sold out! So sad! 

But I did manage to get this little baby here: 



Original price = CAD $299 offered at 50% off so $149.50.

It's the Jazz Things Up River in "Cat Multi"! The gold chain is not detachable, a great length for wearing it just below the shoulder as a clutch bag. Also comes with a detachable and adjustable leather cross body strap. I love the little gem that is the nose!


----------



## Alliekatt29

j4joanne said:


> I went to my outlet today (Vancouver, BC) and they told me that bag in the promo email was already sold out! So sad!
> 
> But I did manage to get this little baby here:
> 
> View attachment 3772921
> 
> Original price = CAD $299 offered at 50% off so $149.50.
> 
> It's the Jazz Things Up River in "Cat Multi"! The gold chain is not detachable, a great length for wearing it just below the shoulder as a clutch bag. Also comes with a detachable and adjustable leather cross body strap. I love the little gem that is the nose!


So cute!  Thanks for posting the info.  I thought about going to my outlet but didn't feel like driving for an hour.  I'm also hoping to buy some other bags but just waiting for them to go on sale so I must stay focused.


----------



## dizzyspell

I went to the outlet in Vacaville earlier today and they still had a bunch of the Mini Hayden kitty bags, if anyone was interested. Mine came to $133 with taxes. They also had matching wallets, passport holders, coin purses, and a keychain. There was another wallet-like crossbody bag (lots of little pockets inside) called the Winni with the same cat ear & whisker design. Did not see the River bag pictured above at my store, unfortunately!

They also had a couple of totes with cat designs, one of which featured the black cat design KS featured last year (the black cats with hats and pearls). They also had a matching pouch with that design.

Completely forgot to take a picture while there -- so sorry! But, for the fellow cat-lovers out there, you may want to stop by your local outlet. Lots of cute stuff!


----------



## sbee815

I went to the outlet today because I was hoping to get a cat coin purse with their 50% off plus an additional 30% sale. Unfortunately, the additional 30% didn't apply to the new arrivals, so I got a zip around planner in pink bonnet instead. I've been waiting for ever to get a non-black agenda. Does anyone know how often they have 70% off everything sales?


----------



## areyoulistening

Is there anything red at the outlet? I'm really wanting red since I wear a lot of black and grey.


----------



## jessathemessa

areyoulistening said:


> Is there anything red at the outlet? I'm really wanting red since I wear a lot of black and grey.


When I was there about two weeks ago (Wrentham, MA outlet), I saw a lot of maroon and pink, gray, white... No reds that I noticed.

However, I did pick up this Chester Street Small Allyn in Adventure Blue


----------



## sarah_Luv

sbee815 said:


> The damage from three trips to two KS outlets over Fourth of July extended weekend.


love the red bird one! is it coin purse?


----------



## sbee815

sarah_Luv said:


> love the red bird one! is it coin purse?


Yes. The parrot and pineapple are coin purses. I also bought a cat coin purse from the outlet. I'm kind of obsessed, lol.


----------



## houseof999

Does anyone know if you can order anything over the phone? I don't live near any outlets.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know if you can order anything over the phone? I don't live near any outlets.



I've order a planner from an outet in Texas before and Im in CA. I would call one close to you and see if they can offer you shipping.


----------



## tonij2000




----------



## houseof999

tonij2000 said:


> View attachment 3811227
> View attachment 3811228


Love the multicolor fruity tote!


----------



## tiffy7762

I love a good polka dot!


----------



## jxwilliams

Darn I am just seeing this--I should've taken pics at the Gilroy, CA outlet. Everything there was an additional 70% off!


----------



## ScottyGal

tonij2000 said:


> View attachment 3811227
> View attachment 3811228


I bought the one at the top-left last week at the Orlando outlets! It was a bargain!


----------



## sarah_Luv

tonij2000 said:


> View attachment 3811227
> View attachment 3811228


OMG this is so cute!! where the shop is?


----------



## OverAnalyst

mishgrish said:


> Thanks!!  I'm not looking for anything in particular (unless there are bunnies involved and I don't think KS has any at their outlets!), just wondering what the colour scheme and novelty pieces were as of now!



There were tons of bunny items at the outlet today! I saw a tote, crossbody, wallet, etc. Also some jewelry items! The wallet has a cottontail on the back. /melts


----------



## janiesea3

Anyone know if the flamingo patterned items are still in outlets?


----------



## sbee815

janiesea3 said:


> Anyone know if the flamingo patterned items are still in outlets?


I think they were gone before summer. They have the bunny merchandise now and you might be able to find some swan and cat merchandise.


----------



## janiesea3

sbee815 said:


> I think they were gone before summer. They have the bunny merchandise now and you might be able to find some swan and cat merchandise.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bezz

Why is it that some styles are only sold in KP boutiques, and some styles are only sold in outlets? I called the outlets, and they tell me that some styles are éxclusives?


----------



## sbee815

That's just the way it is now. Decades ago, store outlets (before Kate Spade) would sell irregular or past season merchandise exclusively, but it became more cost effective for stores to sell outlet only merchandise. They use less expensive materials and sell for cheaper giving customers an affordable option. 

Sometimes the Kate Spade outlets will have boutique items if they are past season, damaged, or customer returns, but outlet items will never be at the boutique stores. I love both lines, but the items at the outlet have simpler designs, don't come with boxes and dust bags, and are a lot cheaper than boutique items.


----------



## Bezz

Thank you very much sbee815 for such thorough response. Overall, what has your thought been on the durability of Kate Spade bags compared to others, especially if they have been used on a daily basis (boutique purchase versus outlet purchase)?


----------



## sbee815

The two boutique bags I used the most were the Cedar Street Maise (Saffiano leather) and Cobble Hill Devin (pebbled leather). They are both extremely durable. I just noticed a slight tear on my Maise where the crossbody strap attaches to the bag, but that was after a full year of daily use and stuffing it passed capacity. I started using an outlet bag a few days ago, the Arbour Hill Kyra. It seems pretty sturdy. I probably won't use it as a crossbody because the strap is too thin for such a large bag. Boutique bags will be sturdier because they use pricier materials, more stitching, etc. If you use your bags gently, they will last forever. I also plan on rotating my bags a lot more, so I'm pretty confident that they'll all hold up. 

I've heard that the nylon bags from the outlet can be pretty flimsy and tear easily, but I don't have any nylon bags. I can't really compare Kate Spade to other contemporary brands as I'm not a fan of them. I used to have Coach bags, but stopped buying them about 10 years ago. Older Coach bags were really high quality, not so much anymore. The quality difference between Coach boutique and Coach outlet is much more noticeable to me. The zippers on the outlet bags are sticky and don't open smoothly. I've never had a problem with Kate Spade outlet zippers.

As far as quality difference between Kate Spade and other contemporary brands, it's really just personal preference. Nowadays, they are all made in factories, the same exact way, the same exact price points. I like Kate Spade designs and colors, so I buy Kate Spade products. Hope that helps


----------



## mohnisingh

Ladies if you love sparkles head to the outlet!! So many cute bags out! I bought a few things but I haven’t taken any pictures yet! Will take them tomorrow and upload them. I always forget to take pictures in store but I found some of the bags that they had on Instagram! The pink polka dot tote in the third picture is adorable! They also had it in a pouch (clutch size), a card holder, and a phone case. The other black tote in the picture had another color available as well in a grey/silver tone!


----------



## Typhi

I purchased these yesterday:


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Typhi said:


> I purchased these yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3890237
> View attachment 3890238
> View attachment 3890239



How much were the earrings and necklace?


----------



## Typhi

Thruhvnseyes said:


> How much were the earrings and necklace?



Hey Thruhvnseyes,

The necklace was $51
Studs $11
Earring $15

Canadian $ 

They were all less than the sticker price minus the posted discount -70%.

I’m so glad I took them to the counter to check. Esplly the necklace I thought is was $81 and I didn’t want to buy it at that price. 

Cheers,
T.


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Typhi said:


> Hey Thruhvnseyes,
> 
> The necklace was $51
> Studs $11
> Earring $15
> 
> Canadian $
> 
> They were all less than the sticker price minus the posted discount -70%.
> 
> I’m so glad I took them to the counter to check. Esplly the necklace I thought is was $81 and I didn’t want to buy it at that price.
> 
> Cheers,
> T.



Good find! Thanks for the info.


----------



## TejasMama

The Kate Spade outlet currently has 70% off everything in the store (60% for sunglasses) and several really cute styles.  Definitely worth a look!


----------



## anthrosphere

TejasMama said:


> The Kate Spade outlet currently has 70% off everything in the store (60% for sunglasses) and several really cute styles.  Definitely worth a look!



Yep, I was so excited when I found out they are having this sale! I scored the rabbit Mini Hayden and matching coin purse. Total is about $125.70 before tax. Going to save them for next Spring when the weather warms up and I can start wearing cute dresses again! Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Yep, I was so excited when I found out they are having this sale! I scored the rabbit Mini Hayden and matching coin purse. Total is about $125.70 before tax. Going to save them for next Spring when the weather warms up and I can start wearing cute dresses again! Love it!



Wow how cute!!


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow how cute!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lovemybags412

I'm about 2 hours from an outlet and wondering if anyone has seen nice coats at the KS outlets.  Thanks!


----------



## InLvoeWithBaga

mohnisingh said:


> Ladies if you love sparkles head to the outlet!! So many cute bags out! I bought a few things but I haven’t taken any pictures yet! Will take them tomorrow and upload them. I always forget to take pictures in store but I found some of the bags that they had on Instagram! The pink polka dot tote in the third picture is adorable! They also had it in a pouch (clutch size), a card holder, and a phone case. The other black tote in the picture had another color available as well in a grey/silver tone!


Oh my!! I need to head to my outlet store!!!


----------



## Jadewah

anthrosphere said:


> Yep, I was so excited when I found out they are having this sale! I scored the rabbit Mini Hayden and matching coin purse. Total is about $125.70 before tax. Going to save them for next Spring when the weather warms up and I can start wearing cute dresses again! Love it!



Awwwww! Kate spade always wins in the cuteness department! 

Anyone know if there are any deals still going on? I know it’s a bit past Black Friday at this point.


----------



## pierogiforall

Lovemybags412 said:


> I'm about 2 hours from an outlet and wondering if anyone has seen nice coats at the KS outlets.  Thanks!


Outlet employee here! We have quite a few coat styles currently: two wool, one wool cape, one puffer, and one tweed. The wool coats and capes come in burgundy and black. One style is A-line and features a removable faux fur collar and the other is slightly more fitted with a skirt bottom and a bow at the neckline. The puffer is black and features a dainty bow on the back at the waist and jeweled buttons on the front. Definitely call your local store to make sure they have the coats before making the drive as stock does vary from store to store, and many of us have been wiped clean of popular styles by the holidays!


----------



## anthrosphere

Jadewah said:


> Awwwww! Kate spade always wins in the cuteness department!
> 
> Anyone know if there are any deals still going on? I know it’s a bit past Black Friday at this point.



They are having a 60% off plus 20% on top when I visited today. I ended up returning the entire rabbit set because the opening is so stiff that when I try to put my stuff inside, the zipper teeth would scratch my hands. But definitely stop by, they have some nice stuff for sure!


----------



## Jadewah

anthrosphere said:


> They are having a 60% off plus 20% on top when I visited today. I ended up returning the entire rabbit set because the opening is so stiff that when I try to put my stuff inside, the zipper teeth would scratch my hands. But definitely stop by, they have some nice stuff for sure!



Thanks for the info! 

Those bunnies were so cute. Bummer they didn’t work out.


----------



## Lovemybags412

pierogiforall said:


> Outlet employee here! We have quite a few coat styles currently: two wool, one wool cape, one puffer, and one tweed. The wool coats and capes come in burgundy and black. One style is A-line and features a removable faux fur collar and the other is slightly more fitted with a skirt bottom and a bow at the neckline. The puffer is black and features a dainty bow on the back at the waist and jeweled buttons on the front. Definitely call your local store to make sure they have the coats before making the drive as stock does vary from store to store, and many of us have been wiped clean of popular styles by the holidays!



Thank you so much!!!  I'll call my local outlet today!  If you ever get a chance (only if it isn't against the rules) could you take photos of the wool coats?  If I liked them, would I be able to call and place an order and have it delivered?  Thank you again for being so kind!!


----------



## fdemolinari

Guys, any news on Orlando outlets? I'm arriving on sunday and i'm planning to pass by the Int. Drive Outlet to check it out!


----------



## MJDaisy

I want the pink metallic crossbody. does anyone know if those are still in?


----------



## Gbxx16

Can anyone help me find this wallet or know the name of it. My friend got the wallet at a Kate spade outlet. 

I'm new here! I just made this account to ask this, if this is the wrong section let me know the correct section to post my question.


----------



## houseof999

Gbxx16 said:


> Can anyone help me find this wallet or know the name of it. My friend got the wallet at a Kate spade outlet.
> 
> I'm new here! I just made this account to ask this, if this is the wrong section let me know the correct section to post my question.


I found one just like it but doesn't have a name on the listing. It looks like a version of Grand Street Layton except the front pocket is different. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292356512809


----------



## houseof999

Found it!!!!! [emoji126][emoji126]

It's called Anita Grove Street  Wristlet wallet.


----------



## Gbxx16

houseof999 said:


> I found one just like it but doesn't have a name on the listing. It looks like a version of Grand Street Layton except the front pocket is different.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292356512809


Omg thank you so much! I have been trying for so long, I have googled so many names and can't find anything! I wish it did have the name tho. But I'm going to google what you said and see thanks again!


----------



## Gbxx16

houseof999 said:


> Found it!!!!! [emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> It's called Anita Grove Street  Wristlet wallet.


Omg I'm so excited, I appreciate the help!!!


----------



## houseof999

Gbxx16 said:


> Omg I'm so excited, I appreciate the help!!!


No problem! I love mine! Glad I could help you out!


----------



## Gbxx16

houseof999 said:


> No problem! I love mine! Glad I could help you out!


☺️ What color is yours?


----------



## houseof999

Gbxx16 said:


> [emoji5] What color is yours?


I have the Layton I mentioned above. It's very similar. I think mine is Robin's egg color. Not sure of the official name.


----------



## ZHULDYZ

Kate Spade bags are always adorable!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Does anyone know if the Kate Spade outlet stores are worth a visit for after Christmas sales???


----------



## tonij2000

70% off til the new year


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

addicted2shoppn said:


> Does anyone know if the Kate Spade outlet stores are worth a visit for after Christmas sales???


75% off clearance yesterday


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

At the outlet yesterday


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

At the outlet yesterday


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

At the outlet yesterday love this one but so tiny


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My purchases


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I want this tote need to wait for clearance


----------



## tonij2000

DP PURSE FAN said:


> At the outlet yesterday


Is that a new color pink? Are the planners clearanced?


----------



## coconutsboston

Has anyone seen the iPad Air 2 covers, by chance? I can’t find them in regular stores anywhere.


----------



## faded264

I got an email that the camel bags and accessories are at the outlet, anyone seen them?


----------



## faded264

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I want this tote need to wait for clearance



This purse is in the clearance section now.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

At the outlet


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I went back got these70% off yesterday


----------



## faded264

I got these today


----------



## MJDaisy

omg love the camels.


----------



## PenelopeP

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My purchases


I love the pink! What is the name of it?


----------



## kkatrina

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My purchases



Is the black one nylon? I love that bag and have never seen it! Which kate spade did you get at? And do you have the code?? Thank you!


----------



## seton

Latest outlet release


----------



## alphagam1904

seton said:


> Latest outlet release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948662


Oh, I LOVE those pugs!! I'm really hoping they are in the next surprise sale


----------



## Yeshax

Oh my gosh so many pretty bags n things. Will go to Woodbury common outlet in May and will have to save up until then. Thanks for sharing your pics❤️


----------



## Alliekatt29

seton said:


> Latest outlet release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948662


So cute! Neither outlet in AZ has the pug stuff. I wonder if this only goes to certain outlet stores?


----------



## seton

Latest outlet set


----------



## alphagam1904

seton said:


> Latest outlet set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972970
> View attachment 3972971


I love that watercolour print!!


----------



## sbee815

Love the peacocks! They aren’t at my outlet, yet. We never even got the pugs.


----------



## ScottyGal

seton said:


> Latest outlet release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948662


I absolutely NEED these pug accessories! I'm a pug mamma who loves Kate Spade, so this is just perfect for me! 

I'm going to NYC in May, and will be going to Jersey Gardens. Do you think they will still be there?


----------



## seton

_Lee said:


> I absolutely NEED these pug accessories! I'm a pug mamma who loves Kate Spade, so this is just perfect for me!
> 
> I'm going to NYC in May, and will be going to Jersey Gardens. Do you think they will still be there?


Doubt it


----------



## ScottyGal

seton said:


> Doubt it


I thought so  damn


----------



## seton

_Lee said:


> I thought so  damn



I'm sure there are plenty on ebay marked up if you hafta. Also, you can call around and find an outlet that ships. The discount is around 70 off this weekend.


----------



## Jb32purse

seton said:


> Latest outlet set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972970
> View attachment 3972971


Love this blue color , what is it called ?


----------



## TsumTsum

Has anyone been to the outlet lately?


----------



## jenn805

TsumTsum said:


> Has anyone been to the outlet lately?


Yes, went today


----------



## jenn805

Here are some pics I took


----------



## TsumTsum

jenn805 said:


> Here are some pics I took


Thanks for taking pics and posting!


----------



## ScottyGal

Keep the pics coming guys - I am heading to NYC for a girls holiday with my mum two weeks today! Can't wait to hit the Kate Spade outlet at Jersey Gardens.. this thread is keeping me going until then 

I'm loving the little hot sauce bag charm!


----------



## Yeshax

I went to Woodbury the other day and bought two bags. This used to be $379 but now came down to $109. I love it so much[emoji173]️. The last planner they had was sold the evening before so I missed out on that but I got a new favorite bag so I’m still happy. The other bag I bought was a black bag w long strap, for my evenings out and about.


----------



## Glttglam

I found the Laurel Way Stacy in warm guava at the outlet.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Glttglam said:


> I found the Laurel Way Stacy in warm guava at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081506


I almost bought this and the crab red but passed on both. Such pretty colors, though.


----------



## Glttglam

Alliekatt29 said:


> I almost bought this and the crab red but passed on both. Such pretty colors, though.


Thanks


----------



## Alliekatt29

Glttglam said:


> I found the Laurel Way Stacy in warm guava at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081506


I caved! Went after work and bought the warm guava. I swear the one outlet across town had crab red or maybe it was prickly pear on clearance but the outlet closest to me didn’t have that color on clearance. I’ll wait because I know the prickly pear will go to clearance eventually.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Here’s another photo of the Laurel Way Stacy in warm guava along with a key fob in prickly pear.


----------



## Glttglam

Alliekatt29 said:


> I caved! Went after work and bought the warm guava. I swear the one outlet across town had crab red or maybe it was prickly pear on clearance but the outlet closest to me didn’t have that color on clearance. I’ll wait because I know the prickly pear will go to clearance eventually.


That's great. I'm glad you were able to get it. I have always wanted to try this style of wallet from them, but never have before. But I really like it so far


----------



## Alliekatt29

Some more outlet goodies. Peony pink, baja rose and crab red.


----------



## mrskolar09

Our nearest outlet mall finally got a KS store, but I haven’t been yet.  
Can anyone tell me the price of the hot sauce and cactus (the leather cactus, not the metal) fobs?  
Thanks so much!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

This is at outlet not new, also hot sauce that I need pictures of next.


----------



## Jadewah

I bought this a few weeks ago. I haven’t used it yet, but I think it’s going to be a very functional piece. Looking at it now, it kind of looks like a longchamp piece lol. It was a great buy! It was on sale for just under 30 bucks with tax.


----------



## JessicaAlice

I'm so happy I found this thread!!!! I live an hour away from a Kate Spade outlet and I'm always wondering what novelty bags are out. Please keep posting pics!!!
I just went to the Monroe, OH store on June 18th and it was the cactus and chilli pepper.


----------



## onemissa

Got these today at the Stl outlet. I couldn't resist!


----------



## BeachBagGal

onemissa said:


> Got these today at the Stl outlet. I couldn't resist!



That top bag is fun! Does it have a long strap for crossbody? What other “spicy” items did they have?


----------



## onemissa

BeachBagGal said:


> That top bag is fun! Does it have a long strap for crossbody? What other “spicy” items did they have?


It does have a long strap. They had totes and wallets. I wanted it all. Lol.


----------



## Elizabeth247

On a recent visit to Woodbury there were a bunch of these pool float Swans on 70% off. They're cute but would be so hard to carry


----------



## gabz

Any updates? Thx


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Last week fall colors


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I love the purple scalloped bag! Hope this will still be available in september !


----------



## JessicaAlice

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Last week fall colors


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING PICS!!!!
I HAVE to have the bird!!!!


----------



## Nancy in VA

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Last week fall colors


I wanted the bird but my I Phone X really did not fit in it


----------



## Nancy in VA

Outlet cuties today / 70% off!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Keychain bag swag
	

		
			
		

		
	



BackATTACH=full]4173102[/ATTACH]
Front - can you tell I love leopard?


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Found the Larchmont Penny in cityscape.


----------



## altigirl88

Has anyone seen the 4-ring key holders in outlet? I need to replace mine,and it seems my local outlet doesn't have them.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New 1/5


----------



## Dooneysta

Pigs!!! I love pigs. Gotta go..


----------



## lizmil

Hi all, New to Kate Spade, as I recently moved and now have an outlet nearby (sort of). Up until now I've strictly looked at Coach.
I was wandering through the outlet and trying to tell if items are leather or not. I noticed that most of the care cards say the item is of fine or finest "materials" (I think that's the word) but they don't say leather. So, is KS outlet mostly "pleather"? It's hard to tell by feeling it. 
Also are the items at the outlet made for the outlet? How do you identify retail items?
Thank you for any guidance, New to the brand.


----------



## jenjen1964

lizmil said:


> Hi all, New to Kate Spade, as I recently moved and now have an outlet nearby (sort of). Up until now I've strictly looked at Coach.
> I was wandering through the outlet and trying to tell if items are leather or not. I noticed that most of the care cards say the item is of fine or finest "materials" (I think that's the word) but they don't say leather. So, is KS outlet mostly "pleather"? It's hard to tell by feeling it.
> Also are the items at the outlet made for the outlet? How do you identify retail items?
> Thank you for any guidance, New to the brand.


I would say almost everything in the outlet is made for outlet.  Most items I have purchased are leather and the quality is very good, especially for the price!  Make nice with the SA and they can tell you when the best sales are coming up (50% plus 20% is a good one) and enjoy!


----------



## lizmil

jenjen1964 said:


> I would say almost everything in the outlet is made for outlet.  Most items I have purchased are leather and the quality is very good, especially for the price!  Make nice with the SA and they can tell you when the best sales are coming up (50% plus 20% is a good one) and enjoy!


Thank you. Why do the care cards say materials instead of leather? Wouldn't they want to advertise that items are leather?


----------



## jenjen1964

To be honest, I don't look at the care cards lol.  Last bag I bought was a nylon backpack (which I love!).  When I buy leather I usually go for the thick pebbled leather and you can definitely tell it is real.


----------



## all7s

lizmil said:


> Thank you. Why do the care cards say materials instead of leather? Wouldn't they want to advertise that items are leather?


I think they use the same care cards for all items. There should be tag inside the item that specifies materials.

I live pretty far from outlets so I’m not familiar with outlet items. But i’ve never had the fortune of finding boutique items at an outlet. KS is really good at sales at their boutiques and online to find deals on those lines. Outlet items are their own style of cuteness that people flock to. Outlet styles of handbags have a code that starts with a W.

KS has always used a wide variety of materials in both their boutique and outlet styles. I really value their creativity in that regard and it has given me the excuse to purchase more. For example my fave wallet, I have in at least 7 different materials.

I suggest looking online at their sale section, sometimes outlet items appear on there. And sign up for their mailing list to get notice of surprise sales. They usually have outlet items but sometimes boutique items. But KS website usually has very detailed specs on their items so that’s a great way to learn about the brand and items on your own time and not have the pressure of sales people.

I hope you have fun exploring Kate Spade!


----------



## lizmil

all7s said:


> I think they use the same care cards for all items. There should be tag inside the item that specifies materials.
> 
> I live pretty far from outlets so I’m not familiar with outlet items. But i’ve never had the fortune of finding boutique items at an outlet. KS is really good at sales at their boutiques and online to find deals on those lines. Outlet items are their own style of cuteness that people flock to. Outlet styles of handbags have a code that starts with a W.
> 
> KS has always used a wide variety of materials in both their boutique and outlet styles. I really value their creativity in that regard and it has given me the excuse to purchase more. For example my fave wallet, I have in at least 7 different materials.
> 
> I suggest looking online at their sale section, sometimes outlet items appear on there. And sign up for their mailing list to get notice of surprise sales. They usually have outlet items but sometimes boutique items. But KS website usually has very detailed specs on their items so that’s a great way to learn about the brand and items on your own time and not have the pressure of sales people.
> 
> I hope you have fun exploring Kate Spade!



Thank you, I'm looking forward to learning more a abou the brand.  The information  you have is very helpful.


----------

